# The Magnificent Himalayas and Karakoram Ranges - Northern Pakistan



## KB

Alors..On y va.









Trango towers...favorite for paragliding









Rocks near Baltoro glacier










lake Mahudand, swat









near Pak-China border










Ushu Valley










Phandar valley









Spatnik or Golden mountain (mont d'or)









This forms the largest glacier system outside the polar region. Some of the greatest glaciers like baltoro, siachen meet here









This huge amount of ice is known as "snow lake"









Shunter lake









Nanga Parbat("naked mountain" coz its soo steep near its top that snow doenst hold on leaving the top exposed)....also known as "the killer mountain". Hermann Buhl is buried here.









Karambar lake

I have got more photos!


----------



## UnitedPakistan

LMAO yes you have more photos in that crazy thread I made thats not even halfway complete!


----------



## futureproof

kbboy said:


> Alors..On y va.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lake Mahudand, swat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This huge amount of ice is known as "snow lake"


i really liked this thread of yours, not a heavy thread many will pass, and splendid pictures

the second pic is ultra refreshing, damn, i would really, really want to camp there, wonderful 

keep em comming


----------



## KB

Utror Valley, Swat.









Sri in kaghan valley









Shimshal lake


----------



## KB

Another picture of Shimshal lake










Near siachin glacier










Mingora in Swat valley


----------



## KB

Upper Katchura lake









Sheosar lake , deosai


----------



## ill-b

Beautiful pictures! Is it possible to have a safe travel over there?


----------



## KB

ill-b said:


> Beautiful pictures! Is it possible to have a safe travel over there?


No.. they are cannibals ; they will eat you up. :lol:


Offcourse its safe. Well if you were referring to the people there, yes they are very nice and welcoming people.

If you mean the mountains, well that depends on your physical abilities and stamina as well as experience. In general, upto 4000m, if you in good health its ok... from 4000m to 5000m depends on the track you have chosen and above 5000m needs some mountaineering skills and familiarity with equipments. The snow lake, and areas beyond base camps also need some prior experience and a good local guide because of cravesses in the glaciers.


And for those fox news ridden skeptical minds, this is faaaaar away from afghanistan and tribal areas. Most of these areas are towards the border with china, but well inside pakistan.


----------



## KB

My personal best is the Nanga Parbat.

Damn...its soo beautiful and that is the closes you get to a 8000m without actually intending to cilmb it and without any mountaineering skill or equipment needed.

Its a long tiring hike upto the place called ' fairy meadows (shown above)' but you are really glad you did. Next morning you can walk ( 5hrs one side) to the base camp and see some breath-taking views of this mountain, and you know why it is called the killer mountain. Its a sheer 5000m steep.

Mind you it can get really cold and you can even experience snowfall when the rest of the county( as close as 100 kms away) may have temperature of 47°C.


----------



## KB

Lake saif ul Muluk, Naran.









Paras valley, Naran


----------



## Maltaboy

Beautiful, beautiful


----------



## arlekin_m

wow, honestly i never thought pakistan could be so beatiful... amazing.
thx for this thread

pd: have you photoshopped any of the pics? some of them do look kind of artificial... if that's not the case, i'm left even more speechless


----------



## Pobbie

Central Asia is probably the most underrated part of globe when it comes to natural scenery - the views are simply breathtaking.

Are there any photos of the Hunza Valley and Mount Rakaposhi?


----------



## KB

arlekin_m said:


> wow, honestly i never thought pakistan could be so beatiful... amazing.
> thx for this thread
> 
> pd: have you photoshopped any of the pics? some of them do look kind of artificial... if that's not the case, i'm left even more speechless


No man, I have taken some of the pics personally, and some are from friends or from the net. No way, photoshop. It is amazing!!

Still in doubt? go to lonelyplanet website and check photos for yourself.


----------



## GlasgowMan

Stunning pictures really didnt expect that from Pakistan.

This area you have posted pictures from, what is the nearest big city?


----------



## Nomak

The nearest big city is Muzaffarabad or Islamabad. There are towns with small airports though.


----------



## UnitedPakistan

The closest cities are Gilgit,Chitral, and Skardu.

I just came back from a tour of the entire northern areas.

Here is my thread and yes I will soon upload pictures of Rakaposhi and Hunza.

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407404


----------



## KB

A general view where the batoro glacier meets the siachen glacier









A camping site


----------



## Pobbie

UnitedPakistan said:


> The closest cities are Gilgit,Chitral, and Skardu.
> 
> I just came back from a tour of the entire northern areas.
> 
> Here is my thread and yes I will soon upload pictures of Rakaposhi and Hunza.
> 
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407404


Nice work. kay:


----------



## KB

UP...waiting for your Rakaposhi pics.


----------



## KB

Snow lake during daytime










as compared to the night time photo


----------



## UnitedPakistan

*FROM MY COLLECTION OF SHOTS I TOOK MYSELF!*


----------



## UnitedPakistan




----------



## UnitedPakistan




----------



## UnitedPakistan




----------



## UnitedPakistan




----------



## KB

I had reserved this thread for pics of nature that are deep hidden inside the himalayas of pakistan. Most of the pics i posted here are not inhabited year round. 

You only come across them during trekking and some are inhabited for a few months of year(during late june - end august) by nomadic farmers. Most of the pics i posted here, need atleast half a day jeep drive and/or some trekking and upto 7 days of trekking.

Without intending to offend you, i would request you post pics of nature only and not some housings and easily accessible areas and please label your pics.
I know you have some of them. So, lets keep this thread with fewer but quality pics.


----------



## UnitedPakistan

These are quality pictures BUT this is not my fault. In this case, you have not titled the thread properly. I see no issue here as people have constantly requested Hunza and Rakaposhi pictures throughout this thread.


----------



## KB

Now that you know, i will be obliged if you edit them or replace them with pics of hidden places and natural beauty.


----------



## KB

Lake Dudipatsar(literally "white stone lake")



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## UnitedPakistan

kbboy said:


> Now that you know, i will be obliged if you edit them or replace them with pics of hidden places and natural beauty.


I went on the "adventure tour", the only easily accessible area was Hunza in the pictures I posted. I am sure we can make a exception for them? no?


----------



## JAG2

Wassalam muleikum,

nice and beautiful pictures>

greetings from Indonesia.


----------



## KB

^^ thanks and greetings to you too.


----------



## KB

Ansoo Jheel (Literally meaning: Tear shaped lake)


----------



## KB

Nanga Parbat(Naked mountain-9th highest in the world at 8125m) and Fairy meadows.


----------



## Mahratta

My God, that is beautiful! Keep up the good work, nice to see how beautiful India's brother is.

Cheers

tNe


----------



## UnitedPakistan

Please, do not refer to us as India's brother, call us Pakistan.

Thanks in advance


----------



## goschio

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures. Some look like the Alps.


----------



## JD

UnitedPakistan said:


> Please, do not refer to us as India's brother, call us Pakistan.
> 
> Thanks in advance


agreed!

P.S: Trust me, some will never learn.


----------



## wcgokul

nice.........


----------



## erci79

beautiful.many pictures reminded me of Blacksea region of Turkey


----------



## KB

thanks for your appreciation guys...









Lake lulusar, Naran.









Kunhar river near jalkhand.









Lake lulusar.


----------



## KB

erci79 said:


> beautiful.many pictures reminded me of Blacksea region of Turkey


Do you have any thread on that here on SSC?


----------



## sun&sun

^^ here is a topic about a blacksea **** called Giresun:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=157954&page=2&highlight=black+see+region+Turkey


----------



## KB

This is why Northern Pakistan area (where the baltoro glacier meets the hispar) is often referred to as the 3rd pole because it has the longest glacier systems outside the polar region.


----------



## KB

Shandoor lake, near the famous shandoor village( highest polo ground in the world )


----------



## KB

Pir Ghaib, near Bolan Baluchistan.


----------



## UnitedPakistan

*Shaundur Pass*

*My personal photography





















































































































*


----------



## UnitedPakistan

SUST!


----------



## UnitedPakistan

Phandhar! - Right below Shaundur


----------



## KB

Spatnik









sheosar lake


----------



## Arpels

:uh: that landscape is amazing...


----------



## Nadini

those mountains are incredible!!!! Beautiful country!


----------



## UnitedPakistan

You can head over to urbanpk.com to see 1,000's of more of my pictures that i took during my tour of the ENTIRE northern areas.


----------



## KB

small lake near haramosh valley









Sunset at rawal Lake,islamabad


----------



## KB

Along the KKH (road linking pakistan and china)









Karambar lake


----------



## leebuk2005

im shure ive just seen Bin laden on one of those photos hiding behind a boulder. lol


----------



## KB

leebuk2005 said:


> im shure ive just seen Bin laden on one of those photos hiding behind a boulder. lol


Actually these mountain ranges are far away from the Afghanistan border so no chance of OBL there. 

These pictures are close to the Chinese border and very peaceful region. Most of them are in close proximity to the karakoram highway..the road linking Pakistan and china along the famous old "silk route".


----------



## Pakia

*Beautiful Neelum Valley, Pakistan *(All pics & quotes below By:Heartkins @ Flickr)
*This is the scene of the village halmet located in Neelum Valley Pakistan.neelum valley is definitely the hidden pearl of Pakistan and a jewel of Himalayan valley no other valley in Kashmir and Himalayas can compare this valley and even most of Pakistanis know little about it and have little visited there.Ths traditional culture and traditional building style of Kashmiri houses mixed with spectular scenery can be found only in Neelum valley.Here there are ever green forests of pine,fir and other faunas are abundant in the valley.* 








*Yes if i say this lake as a crown it would not be wrong.Located high above the Neelum Valley this fascinating lake is located at a high ground at 13,500 ft approximately.The region is remoteless and its surroundings are calm and peaceful.This lake is located in Neelum Valley,Ajk(Azad Jammu & Kashmir) Pakistan.The name of lake is "Chitta Katha"*









*The beautiful Neelum River & the village of Halmat near Taobut, Pakistan. *


----------



## Pakia

*Swaat Valley, Pakistan*








*These mountains of Mankhial and their meadows are located Just above the town of Kalam in Swat.Not to difficult to reach there but the meadows hide themselves among trees so not many people have reach above this mountain to reach here.For Flickrers who are non Pakistanis like to say that this is the year for which your destination must be Pakistan.* 
_*Is that beautiful or what? *_


----------



## PurePaki

traPPed said:


> What a contrast! Especially these two pictures, they look great. Never knew Skardu had a desert.


many pakistanis dont know about the Skardu desert
i think Skardu desert should be one of the natural wonders of the world


----------



## Beg

OMG!!! Didn't knew that Pakistan is SOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! 
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## MoreOrLess

I'd guess the Skardu desert is made up of sediment dumped by the Indus river.


----------



## doenumberpakistani

:maybe:


----------



## UnitedPakistan

PurePaki said:


> so wat if these pictures are from NWFP
> NWFP is in Pakistan weather they like it or not


What are you talking about?:nuts:

These pictures are from the Northern Area's of Pakistan NOT NWFP. Are you aware of the Northern Area territory?:lol:


----------



## doenumberpakistani

you missed the point yet again...he meant to say it doesnt matter if its from Northern Area or NWFP or punjab for that matter...the point is that it is beautiful


----------



## KB




----------



## KB




----------



## doenumberpakistani

stunning


----------



## KB




----------



## KB

en route shimshal


----------



## wyqtor

kbboy said:


>


Amazing country you have! What exactly is this place? It looks like a buddhist monastery, I didn't know you have anything like this in Pakistan.


----------



## FK

My that bridge sure looks scary!


----------



## KB

wyqtor said:


> Amazing country you have! What exactly is this place? It looks like a buddhist monastery, I didn't know you have anything like this in Pakistan.


Its a hotel near skardu built in chinese style. 

@Fahad

Thats the bridge over "bara pani" on the deosai plains. Northern pakistan is a paradise seldom explored due the overall negative coverage being given to the country even though these areas are far away from the afghan border and have always been calm and serene.

The deosai (or giants) plains is a vast treeless plateau that averages above 4000m in height..its treeless because that it lies above the treeline. Its only accessible for a few months in summer and early autumn, when wild blossoming flowers fill the area. 

People either cross the plateau (in jeeps) from Rama to skardu (around 3 days) or some more adventurous ones attempt the burji là peak (rougly the height as Mont Blanc).

It also abounds in the Himalayan brown bear.


----------



## wyqtor

I really hope I will have a chance to visit Pakistan one day. It definitely is one of the most beautiful countries in the world.


----------



## doenumberpakistani

kbboy said:


>



:shocked: the green river


----------



## Intoxication

*How to take a holiday in Pakistan *
By Hugh Sykes 
BBC News, Pakistan 

*Suicide bombs, battles in tribal areas, and states of emergency tend to put off casual tourists. But the impression such events convey can often be misleading and unrepresentative of a country as a whole.* 

A few days ago I was sitting in a cafe *sipping best Italian espresso *and reading a news magazine. 

The front page was full of furious faces and clenched fists under the headline, The Most Dangerous Nation in the World isn't Iraq, it's Pakistan. 









Hugh Sykes journey took him to the Chitral Valley in north west Pakistan 

The cafe was in a smart bookshop in Pakistan's capital, Islamabad. 

I sighed and turned to the article inside. 

*It was a revealing analysis of some penetration of a few places in Pakistan by the Taleban and al-Qaeda. *

I pondered the magnifying-glass effect of dramatic news coverage. 

*The suicide bomb attack on Benazir Bhutto's homecoming parade in Karachi in October, which killed an estimated 140 people, and the assault on a Taleban pocket in the Swat valley, a tourist destination, took place while I was in Pakistan. 

But neither event had a noticeable effect on the general sense of security and stability where I was in Islamabad or on the road. 

The notion that Pakistan is more dangerous than Iraq is absurd. 

Until recently suicide bombs, murder, and kidnapping were routine in Iraq. 

And there is no way I would do there what I have just done in Pakistan: take a holiday. *

*Never alone *

I hired a car in Islamabad and headed out onto the partially completed M2 motorway that will eventually connect Lahore (near the Indian border) with Peshawar (the last city on the road to the Khyber Pass and Afghanistan). 

But motorways are boring, so I left the M2 and re-joined the ancient Grand Trunk Road, which links most of the main towns of northern Pakistan. 

For much of the route it is lined with eucalyptus trees, their almost-autumn leaves and silvery bark shining in the clear October sun as I drove along. 

*Driving in Pakistan is fast and sometimes chaotic, but not competitive. *

*They even hoot politely. And one great danger at home you hardly ever have to contend with in Pakistan is drunk drivers and people with concentration blurred by hangovers. *

My destinations were *Chitral*, an isolated valley in the far-north-west on the Afghan border and Gilgit, close to China and Tajikistan. 

The round-trip was more than 1,200 miles (nearly 2,000km) and included *mountain passes almost half as high as Everest.* 

And although I was driving alone, I was hardly ever on my own. 

There is public transport but not a lot. So, people walk long distances along these high stony roads and if a car passes, they hold out a hand hoping for a lift. 









Twelve-year-old Kashif, one of Hugh Sykes' companions on his road trip 

*One morning, 12-year-old Kashif sat with me for a while. *

He had been expecting to walk for more than an hour to the nearest town, to buy a new pair of shoes. 

He showed me the pair he was wearing. The right shoe's upper was half split away from the sole. 

Kashif spoke almost perfect English, good enough to warn me as we turned a tight bend, "Be careful, uncle, road badly damaged round next corner from earthquake." 

Earthquake damage from 2005, still unrepaired. 

*I spent the night at a hotel next to the old fort at Mastuj, near the snowy Hindu Kush peak Tirich Mir which is 7,690m high (25,200 feet). *

The hotel consists of small timber and stone cabins set in a wood of walnut trees and poplars and a plane tree reputed to be 200 years old. 

I woke to autumn colours every bit as wondrous as anything I have seen in Kew Gardens or New England. 

*My next hitch-hiking companion was Mohammed, an English Literature student at Peshawar University. *

"So you study Shakespeare?" I asked. 









Mohammed, an English Literature student at Peshawar University 

"Yes, and Wordsworth." 

And John Donne, I wondered? 

"Ah, John Donne," he raptured. 

"John Donne... the poetry of love." 

*I do not know any Donne by heart but when I attempted Shakespeare's Seven Ages of Man from As You Like It, Mohammed completed every line as we bumped along the dusty road. *

*Parts of Pakistan are deeply conservative, devoutly Muslim places, and I was not signalled for lifts by many women. *

But there were some. 

A mother and grandmother, sitting in the back, their heads covered but not their faces and one-year-old Anis and his father Samir in the front with me. 

He protested when I took a photograph of the two women but they did not object and posed happily as they waited for the flash. 

*When I delivered them to the Gilgit hospital where the little boy had an appointment with a heart specialist, his father was so pleased and grateful he gave me a bear hug, and a massive smile that erased his earlier stern objections to taking a picture. 

I gave lifts to more than 20 people, learned how to say "no problem" in Urdu (Koi Batnahi), and had to hold back tears when two children said thank you for their lift and offered me money to help pay for the petrol.*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/7090632.stm


----------



## UnitedPakistan

doenumberpakistani said:


> :shocked: the green river


It is not actually that green but very dark blue.


----------



## doenumberpakistani

^^ either case its beautiful


----------



## UnitedPakistan




----------



## UnitedPakistan




----------



## UnitedPakistan

SAME BRIDGE...


----------



## UnitedPakistan

Close up of water...


----------



## doenumberpakistani

^^ beautiful


----------



## skydivercity

^^^ beautiful indeed :yes:


----------



## JAG2

absolutely nice.


----------



## KB

lake saif_ul_muluk









Deosai national park


----------



## KB

TheWest-VigneGlacier









Kutwal lake









fairy meadows


----------



## dancethingy

pakistan has some crazy gorgeous geographic features


----------



## KB

dancethingy said:


> pakistan has some crazy gorgeous geographic features


:yes:

Traveling and trekking in these areas is just a wonderful experience. was the best holidays in my life when I traveled there.


----------



## KB

karomber lake


----------



## Rasputin

I CANT BELIEVE IT. IS THAT REALLY IN PAKISTAN? GREAT DESTINATION! MY IMAGE OF PAKISTAN HAVE CHANGE AFTER I SAW THE PICZ. I THOUGHT PAKISTAN IS DESSERT.


----------



## cntower

Pakistan is a diverse country ethnically and geographically. 

Would make a hell of a tourist destination...hoping the future looks better for us.


----------



## KB

Rasputin said:


> I CANT BELIEVE IT. IS THAT REALLY IN PAKISTAN? GREAT DESTINATION! MY IMAGE OF PAKISTAN HAVE CHANGE AFTER I SAW THE PICZ. *I THOUGHT PAKISTAN IS DESSERT*.


We have that as well.



























But it is not that much. It lies on the eastern border with india and extends on both side of the border. Its called "thar" in pakistan.


----------



## cntower

kbboy said:


> We have that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is not that much. It lies on the eastern border with india and extends on both side of the border. Its called "thar" in pakistan.


Don't forget the coast of Balochistan and some parts of the interior, it's also desert (well semi arid desert) but close enough.


----------



## Intoxication

People think that Pakistan is just desert! :bash:


----------



## cntower

^ Yeah I know...


----------



## wyqtor

cntower said:


> Pakistan is a diverse country ethnically and geographically.
> 
> Would make a hell of a tourist destination...hoping the future looks better for us.


Once the terrorism problem is solved, some nice hotels and cable car lines are built, Italy, France, Switzerland and Austria are going to stand no chance !

Not to mention you also have historical buildings and other diverse landscapes. Truly impressive country!


----------



## KB

*Tirich Mir (7708m)*









Tirich mir in the background



















Hispar Biafo la


----------



## KB

*Noori Top, connecting Neelum and Naran valley*









*Another Pic of Rati Gali Pass...Heaven on Earth..In Back ground one can see the Noori Top*









*chitta kahta lake..*


----------



## KB

Altit, Hunza









Karoon Peak, Hunza









Saif ul Mulk, Kaghan









Fairy Meadows, Nanga Parbat









Phander Lake, Gilgit









Passu Cones taken from the bed of River Hunza near Gulmit, Hunza









Khunjerab National Park









Hunza Valley in Autumn









Diran Peak Hunza









Autumn in Nagar valley

orignally posted by sourierservice and JADI in Mehfil Pakistan section.


----------



## KB

Beautiful picture of KKH and the mountains(pic by amir)

Here's a beautiful capture of nanga parbat


----------



## Луиc

kbboy said:


> Beautiful picture of KKH and the mountains(pic by amir)


BRUTAL!!!!


----------



## KB

Passu


----------



## Pakia

Rasputin said:


> I CANT BELIEVE IT. IS THAT REALLY IN PAKISTAN? GREAT DESTINATION! MY IMAGE OF PAKISTAN HAVE CHANGE AFTER I SAW THE PICZ._ I THOUGHT PAKISTAN IS DESSERT_.


 Parts of Pakistan do have desert but its NOT Dessert :hilarious


----------



## glitteringstar

Neelum Valley pictures by 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yasirnisar/


----------



## cntower

After I'm done with studies (just a few more semesters), I'm going up north for a few weeks just to get away from the world and life...I feel so at peace when I see these pictures.


----------



## Intoxication

cntower said:


> After I'm done with studies (just a few more semesters), I'm going up north for a few weeks just to get away from the world and life...I feel so at peace when I see these pictures.


I WISH I cud do da same as you.


----------



## tanzirian

KKBoy, if you had to choose just a few, which would you say were the nicest mountain lakes in Pakistan? Also, is there any site about waterfalls in Pak?


----------



## Intoxication

tanzirian said:


> *KKBoy*, if you had to choose just a few, which would you say were the nicest mountain lakes in Pakistan? Also, is there any site about waterfalls in Pak?


Oh boy! You in trouble now.


----------



## KB

tanzirian said:


> *KKBoy*


hno:

:rant:   :gunz: 
:banned:












tanzirian said:


> if you had to choose just a few, which would you say were the nicest mountain lakes in Pakistan? Also, is there any site about waterfalls in Pak?


Well, it really depends on two things... ease of access and personal liking.

If you are more like into family trip, easily accessible then I would say Lake saif-ul-muluk is good as is lake lulusar but its a bit more remote. Also accessible on a day's hike from an accessible point would be lake dudipatsar(all these lake pictures have been posted in the thread). These lakes, especially in july/aug are surrounded by grassy grounds and flowers. Another marvelous lake would be mahodand near swat. Also easily accessible. 

If you like higher mountains around, then try the skardu side with lake katchura or sadpara. Skardu is a bit more remote(farther away from main cities but stil accessible by plane and road). The lakes are a days trip on jeep from skardu.

On the other hand if you really want the more beautiful ( which also happen to be the least accessible) then snow lake is the ultimate. Not really a lake but a snow field that resembles a lake. Ansoo (shaped like a tear or eye) is also a bit more remote. The snow lake is for the adventure-minded and determined people. Sheosar lake is also a good option. But remember, all of them means a good( read a bit scary) jeep ride, and some trekking.

Remember when i say remote or inaccessible I am just trying to tell you if you have a family picnic type in mind. But remote does not in any way means boring to drive there. In fact, reaching the lake can be at times much more fun than sitting around the lake itself. No shortage of scenery on the way.

Also recommended is a jeep safari across the Deosai plains...a tree-less(lies above tree-line at an average height of 4000m) plateau with grasses, and wild flowers (in late summer) and some small streams and lakes. The added advantage is that its a national park and has a small population of Himalayan brown bear. The safari itself is 2-3 days and the access points is 2-day (by road) or few hrs (by plane) from the major cites like the capital Islamabad.

I am not sure if this is what you wanted to know...but let me know if I have answered your questions or if there is anything else you want to know.

Oh and about a site for waterfalls...I don't really know. But if you're thinking about amazon-style waterfalls, then I haven't seen much of that kind. There are a few small waterfalls here and there, but waterfall is not a tourist attraction of northern Pakistan. Its known for numerous(read infinite) trekking and climbing opportunities as well as high altitude lakes.


----------



## KB

*Example of the different lakes I am talking about*









here's the dudipatsar lake(pic credit: heartkins)









kutwal lake

Both relatively easily accessible.(few hrs of mountainous jeep drive from nearby small towns)









snow lake (to be attempted by the physically fit and adventurous people..long trekking involved)

and well, here's one waterfall


----------



## tanzirian

kbboy said:


> hno:
> 
> :rant:   :gunz:
> :banned:


Why the long faces? I asked you cause you were the thread starter...and no doubt knowledgeable in such matters 




> I am not sure if this is what you wanted to know...but let me know if I have answered your questions or if there is anything else you want to know.



No, thank you...that was a very nice description. There are so many beautiful spots that it helps me to learn about the area if I can narrow the focus to a few of the more special ones.


----------



## Intoxication

tanzirian said:


> Why the long faces? I asked you cause you were the thread starter...and no doubt knowledgeable in such matters .


You said his name WRONG. Its k*b*boy not k*k*boy.


----------



## tanzirian

traPPed said:


> You said his name WRONG. Its k*b*boy not k*k*boy.


Oops my bad  

Somehow I had always read it as "kk"...maybe time I saw the optometrist again


----------



## wyqtor

kbboy said:


> kutwal lake


O...M...G...!!! :cheers:
The only similar-looking mountains I've seen are the Aiguilles around Chamonix. That's some fantastic scenery!

I have to ask you a few questions, because I know very little about northern Pakistan, besides the pics you've shown us:

- Are there any cable-cars that take you high up, for example similar to the one from the Aiguille du Midi? 
- Are there some hotels that provide accomodation, around some of the places in your pictures, or are there just the tents and the great outdoors?
- I deduced from what you said that there are roads to some of the "picnic" places. How are those roads? Can you get there easily by car/jeep? ( I'm especially interested about how to get to the Fairy Meadows  )

OK, now I'm determined to visit this country, even if I have to wait till I'm 80 or 90 to do so! 
Thanks for those lovely photos, kbboy!


----------



## tanzirian

How do you say "Fairy Meadows" in the local tongue? On that note...what is the local tongue up there? Urdu or some regional language?


----------



## KB

wyqtor said:


> O...M...G...!!! :cheers:
> The only similar-looking mountains I've seen are the Aiguilles around Chamonix. That's some fantastic scenery!
> 
> I have to ask you a few questions, because I know very little about northern Pakistan, besides the pics you've shown us:
> 
> - Are there any cable-cars that take you high up, for example similar to the one from the Aiguille du Midi?


Well...this is nothing like teh Aiguille du Midi, which is very easily accessible from Chamonix via that cable car. These are VAST stretches of mountainous area.

So, when i say accessible... I mean accessible by road/plane to a nearby small town like gilgit/skardu..if you go by road its via the karakoram highway....which is a narrow metalled road besides the river Indus but nothing like a french autoroute. Its condition is good to OK, although it may have bad patches depending on the time of the year because of landslides. Going there (nearby towns) by plane saves time is more comfortable but a drive on the highway is an adventure itself. You're going along a river and may come at roughly the same level as the river and then be at 1000ft above it in a splash (sometimes like within a few kms). Its a thrilling drive but don't attempt to drive there....Not that its impossible but let the experienced local do the job while you enjoy the scenery. But if you want, you can drive.

From one of those nearby towns, you take a jeep drive on a non-metalled road to any of these places. There is no cable cars there as some of the places are as high as Mont Blanc itself. For the ones i mentioned easier/picnic....its usually a 1-2 hr jeep drive.




wyqtor said:


> - Are there some hotels that provide accomodation, around some of the places in your pictures, or are there just the tents and the great outdoors?


There are good hotels(not 5 star though) in the nearby towns and you usually have ample of choice to choose from. Starting from budget ones to quite good ones. But except for areas like Malam jabba and swat (lake saif-ul-muluk, the hotels are nearby but not on the location. Like in case of Lake saif-ul-muluk, there are in Naran...just 10-14 kms away or 1.5hrs jeep ride. usually on the site there is camping and even more commonly, people bring their own equipment or for foreigners the best option is to have a trekking company take care of everything. Same is for skardu(near katchura and sadpara lake)....you have lots of hotels there. You also have hotels besides the lake in this case and the most lovely of them is the shangrila hotel...a beautiful chinese-huts style hotel with magnificent views of the lower katchura lake.

For the lulusar or dudipatsar lakes, they are a bit farther 4-5 hrs of jeep ride. If all these lakes are sounding confusing, you may just see the pictures of the lake and refer to that part of the text you are interested in.




wyqtor said:


> - I deduced from what you said that there are roads to some of the "picnic" places. How are those roads? Can you get there easily by car/jeep? ( I'm especially interested about how to get to the Fairy Meadows  )


Fairy meadows lies near the town of chilas( you find hotels there...no problem) and gilgit(again you find hotels, trekking gears, etc). If going by road will set out from Islamabad early in the morning and reach chilas by evening/night....roughly 500kms or 10-14 hrs. Road is metalled but has deteriorated in some areas. Its the same Karakoram highway i mentioned above but its one hell of an exciting experience...highly recommended. The actual trail to Fairy meadows starts from near chilas in a place called Raikot bridge.

You other option would be the more comfortable and quicker one to fly to gilgit and take road to raikot (approx 90 kms or so...dont remember). This part of the road is in better condition but less exciting. Any how , after reaching Raikot by whichever way you choose, you will have to take a jeep ride of approx 7.5kms (should cost you approx €15 to hire the complete jeep both ways for 6-7 persons + gear) to reach a village called tatoo. Actually its just a hut with a few houses, nothing much of a village there. From there you trek 7.5 kms up to fairy meadows....yeah you got to give something to get something. Your other option ofcourse is to trek the whole 15kms but its not advisable as the first part of it is rather hot..but some foreign tourists still do it. Anyway the trek (7.5 kms) should take you roughly 4-6 hrs depending on your physical fitness (some do it in 3hrs too).

Once you reach the top of the mountain called Fairy meadows, its a breath-taking view of Nanga parbat (pictured here). It really is a 'fairy' meadow because you are in a lush green meadow close to a 8000m+ 'killer mountain' as it is called since this mountain has claimed more lives per attempts than any other in the world (climbing it that is, not just reaching fairy meadows).

If you're lost after reading all that heres the trip for you:
1. reach raikot either by driving from islamabad(capital city) via a 12hrs drive along a beautiful scenic road. Or fly by plane to gilgit and then reach Raikot. If you drive, then you must spend the night at a hotel in chilas.(some 50kms..again dont remember exact distance... short of raikot)

2. Hire jeep at Raikot for 7.5kms of jeep drive(cars cannot go there) and then 7.5kms of trekking.

and voila....you are at Fairy meadows. So will take you 2 days to reach Fairy meadows from Islamabad. At Raikot, you have wooden huts (swiss style) for rent or you can camp and have bonfire. 

You can add another day here and trek to the base camp of the mountain(no population there...either take you own equipment or ask the local hut hotels to accompany you with the arrangements). Its a 4-5hr(one way) relatively easy trek to the base camp from fairy meadows.



wyqtor said:


> OK, now I'm determined to visit this country, even if I have to wait till I'm 80 or 90 to do so!
> Thanks for those lovely photos, kbboy!


The beauty of the Himalayas is in its grandeur and remoteness. Remember its the highest and some of the most difficult mountains on the earth. Himalayas are not alps. They are twice as high and twice as difficult. Don't even bother at age 80 unless you wish to have a view from a Helicopter.

NOTE: The information i have provided are for the deeper himalayan lakes/ areas. Ofcourse, there are far easier one-day comfortable, accessible by car on a fine alpine road destinations too....like shogran (altitude 10000ft) or the mahodand lake in swat in which you do not have to do even a single inch of trekking and can be easily reached by car (or at most a 1hr jeep drive at the end). 

I love trekking and exploring mountains...hence i posted the more remote destinations here. Let me know if you need information/pictures of the easier areas....Or any other question you might want as answer for. There are also even more thrilling and adventurous treks than posted here like the 5800m high Gondogoro la treak(with close up views of K2). 

There are also excellent and cheap companies that organize these groups treks...they take care of everything while you just enjoy the sceneries. Its highly recommended to try one. They offer scheduled itinerary as well as custom made ones.

PS. You can find some of the picture of the karakoram highway and the highway that leads to the Kaghan/ Naran valley ( for shogran, saif-ul-muluk and lulusar lakes) in the highway and motorway thread in Mehfil Pakistan.


----------



## KB

Typically this is the road to most of the Himalayan destinations. Its the called the 'Karakorum highway'. The jeep roads are additional.



























These are the roads to the 'picnic' type destinations.

You can see the whole collection in the thread link i posted above.


----------



## KB

K2


----------



## Intoxication

KB for head of Ministry of Tourism Pakistan :cheer:


----------



## KB

tanzirian said:


> How do you say "Fairy Meadows" in the local tongue? On that note...what is the local tongue up there? Urdu or some regional language?


Sorry I missed your question.

It is known as Fairy meadows. The nearby villages, however are tato (before fairy meadows) and Bial(between fairy meadows and Nanga Parbat base camp). Fairy meadow is only a summer settlement of those who manage the huts there(about 10 extended families). The local tongue differs from region to region but mostly it is "shina" around gilgit region. Urdu is well understood especially amongst the male population. There are also english speakers, mostly those related to tourism industry which means it is always possible to find a local guide that speaks a fair amount of English.


----------



## glitteringstar

Kbboy you are the best in selecting pictures of Northern Pakistan.


----------



## glitteringstar

Dudipatsar Lake.
Pictures taken by Himalayan Nomad @flickr.com
















Chillam Village near Deosai
Picture selected from http://www.summitpost.org/object_list.php?contributor_id=36391&object_type=3&orderby=creation&page=2








Neelum valley one of the most beautiful valley in the world.
Pictures from http://www.muzaffarabadak.com/wallpaper.htm
















Lalazar, Pakistan
Picture taken from http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








Siri paye, Pakistan
Picture taken from http://picasaweb.google.com/mohammad.irffan
















thats it for now.


----------



## cntower

^ Cool pics!


----------



## KB

glitteringstar said:


> Kbboy you are the best in selecting pictures of Northern Pakistan.


thanks!









Masherbrum(pic by hayyan joo)










Golden throne as viewed from concordia

Biafo and Hisper glaciers combine together forms the world’s longest glacier outside the polar region. The Snow Lake and the Hisper pass gives an unmatched trekking experience


----------



## KB

khaplu









the great trango towers (by tree elf)









Sunrise at ghondogoro la (5700m)


----------



## KB

laila peak


----------



## cntower

We should making our own version of "Into The Wild" in these regions, I'm sure the movie will be pretty short.

:lol:


----------



## KB

Payyu 6660m









karomber lake


----------



## KB

Neelum valley









Gasherbrum 1


----------



## bittupk

awesome pics


----------



## FFM2007

I love the Himalaya...too bad i have no chance to go there soon


----------



## cntower

Thank god Pakistan hasn't been over run with ski resorts, but they should build one and two more.


----------



## Tom_Green

cntower said:


> Thank god Pakistan hasn't been over run with ski resorts, but they should build one and two more.


Pakistan is in an hot climate. I don`t think there is enough smow between 1500 and 3000m. Snow lies above 4000m but the air is too thin for skiing at such heights.


----------



## cntower

Tom_Green said:


> Pakistan is in an hot climate. I don`t think there is enough smow between 1500 and 3000m. Snow lies above 4000m but the air is too thin for skiing at such heights.


Hot climate yes, but some parts of the Northern Areas are cold all year round. Most of the Northern Areas have climates similar to Central Asia and Europe.There is already a ski resort in Malamjaba and I think it works all year round.

So adding a few is an option...I hope they do.


----------



## Intoxication

K2's Northern Face


----------



## cntower

^ That's from the Chinese side right?


----------



## brightside.

cntower said:


> We should making our own version of "Into The Wild" in these regions, I'm sure the movie will be pretty short.
> 
> :lol:


Dude I just watched that movie. These pictures remind me so much of it. Why would you say the movie would be short?


----------



## cntower

brightside. said:


> Dude I just watched that movie. These pictures remind me so much of it. Why would you say the movie would be short?


He'd die within days!

...but that was a very touching movie.


----------



## KB

Shogran in the outer himalayas


----------



## KB




----------



## KB




----------



## KB




----------



## Commissaire Maigret

:master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master:


----------



## Shahid

Awesome!!


----------



## Nikkodemo

:eek2:

I adore the Himalayas!!!


----------



## brightside.

Satpara Lake is an important lake in Skardu Valley which supplies water for the town of Skardu, which is located at 2286 meters (7500 ft). It is one of the most picturesque lakes in Pakistan










Lady Finger peak










meadow


----------



## brightside.




----------



## KB

taken by faisy213 on a flight from Islamabad to Beijing.


----------



## KB

brightside. said:


>


Is that Chitral?


----------



## brightside.

kbboy said:


> Is that Chitral?


Unfortunately I don't remember what the tags were for that pic.


----------



## MoreOrLess

kbboy said:


> Is that Chitral?


Looks like Hunza to me with Rakaposhi behind.


----------



## KB

Fairy meadows by vagab0nd0









chitral valley by rovinglight









lulusar lake by imranpk









babusar top by imranpk


----------



## KB

Nanga Parbat (8125m)









towards Gasherbrum peaks


----------



## KB

By Tomas
Nanga parbat









Khunjerab pass









KKH









rakaposhi valley









Batura trek


----------



## KB

Camping in the himalayas in pakistan









sunrise over gasherbrum IV









glacial harvest


----------



## samba_man

No words....STUNNING! :drool:


----------



## cntower

Nice collection!


----------



## l'eau

impressive:drool:


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Rakaposhi* is a mountain in the Karakoram mountain range in Pakistan. It is situated in the Nagar Valley approximately 100 km north of the city of Gilgit. Rakaposhi means "shining wall" in the local language. Rakaposhi is also known as Dumani ("Mother of Mist"). It is ranked 27th highest in the world and 12th highest in Pakistan, but it is more popular for its beauty than its rank might suggest.

Rakaposhi was first climbed in 1958 by Mike Banks and Tom Patey, members of a British-Pakistani expedition, via the Southwest Spur/Ridge route. Both of them suffered minor frostbite during the ascent. Another climber slipped and fell on the descent and died during the night.

Rakaposhi is notable for its exceptional rise over local terrain, almost unmatched in the world. For example, it rises 6000m in only 16.5km horizontal distance from the Hunza River. There are magnificent views of Rakaposhi from the Karakoram Highway on the route through Hunza. A tourist spot in the town of Ghulmat (located in the Nagar Valley) called "Zero Point of Rakaposhi" is the closest convenient view point of the mountain.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Skardu* is the largest district of the Northern Areas of Pakistan. Baltistan is home to some of the highest peaks in the world, the Karakoram Range, Skardu is very popular with Mountaineering Expeditions. It is equally popular with high altitude trekkers, who treks to Baltoro Glacier, K-2 Base Camp and Concordia. Skardu by road, lies approximately 5 hours away from Gilgit and 10 hours drive from Besham. A daily flight to and from Islamabad is also in operation. The flight is always subject to weather.

Skardu has a character of its own and has a very interesting scenery. The Indus becomes wide and still here. The town is surrounded by dry rugged mountains and sand dunes.

Skardu is famous for the many trekking and adventure spots around it. There are numerous treks starting from Skardu. The near by Satpara Lake and Shangri-la resort are very famous among the local travelers and is visited by people from all over the country during June & July.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Shounter pass* located in Pakistan is a valley full of fountains, springs, waterfalls, flowering trees and plants. Geographically too, it is a hospitable valley. The Neelum Valley, 144 km long bow-shaped with majestic pine, fir and deodar trees, lies north-south of Muzaffarabad (capital). This ninety-mile long kingdom of vegetation is ripped apart by the indigoblue Neelum river which flows serpentinely down hills to merge itself into the river Jhelum at Domail. Domail, the confluence of two mighty rivers, presents highly fascinating scene of youthful embrace. This heart-warning spectacle is most soothing to the eye.

The geographical features enhance the natural beauty of the Valley. Its elevation, a mere 600 m at the start, gradually rises till it attains a respectable height of 2425 m. On both sides there are high mountains and peaks. Nearly all the forest wealth of Azad Kashmir is to be found in this valley.

There are two approaches to the valley. One from the Kaghan Valley which is linked with it at two points, the Nuri Nari Hali (Pass) and the Ratti Gali and many minor Passes. From Dawarian, it takes two days for hiking or riding and night stay at Dharian at 3640 m.

The second approach is from Muzaffarabad. It is a distance of 88 km which is jeepable in fair weather. The Neelum meets the Jhelum river at Domail (meeting of the two) on the outskirts of Muzaffarabad city. From Paticka forest one reaches Nosari, 39 km ahead of Muzaffarabad. Next come Chaliana (height 970 m), Qazi Nag, Barian, Salkhela, Kundal Shahi, Athmaqam on this road. On a number of places, the local population has built rope crossings on the river.

Tao Butt is an example of vegetational generosity of the mother nature. The spot is donned with all delicacies and niceties. Nature flirts here with fantastic environment. The forest wealth abounds in the Neelum Valley. Deodar, pine, fir, wild walnut, strawberry and hosts of other high statured trees and other types of wild growth and herbs are the treasure of the valley. Besides being invaluable in economic terms, the variety of natural growth offers a captivating scenery. Shunder Hill tops are covered with green forests and the fields are lush green with crops.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Lulusar* is a lake near the Naran Valley in the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. The word "sar" means "top or peak" in Pashto. Actually Lulusar is the name of the mountains that contain the lake. So, it is the lake of Lulusar. It is located at N35.0804 E73.9266, at a height of 11,200 ft (3,410 m) from sea level.

The lake is the main source of the Kunhar, which flows through the entire Kaghan Valley through Jalkhand, Naran Valley, Kaghan, Jared, Paras and Balakot until it joins the Jhelum River. The lake is 48 kilometers away from Naran, on the Naran-Babusar road.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

The *Deosai National Park* is located in the Pakistan Federally Administered Northern Areas (FANA). The park is located on the Deosai Plains, that are among the highest plateaus in the world with an average height of 4,114 metres above the sea level, covering an area of about 3,000 square kilometers. For just over half the year - between November and May - Deosai is snow-bound. In the summer months when the snow clears up, Deosai is accessible from Skardu in the north and the Astore Valley in the west. Deosai is well known for its spring season when it is covered by a carpet of millions of flowers and a wide variety of butterflies.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Palm trees after rain in Pakistan, *Sindh Rori*.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

About 240 kilometres long the picturesque *Neelum Valley* is situated to the North & North East of Muzaffarabad. Running parallel to the Kaghan Valley it is separated from it by snow covered peaks, some over 4000 meters above sea level. Excellent scenic beauty, panoramic view, towering hills on both sides of the noisy Neelum river, lush green forests, enchanting streams, high altitude lakes and attractive surroundings make the valley a dream come true.

The area is also ideal for mountain tourism. A part of Nanga Parbat Massif falls in this area which is dominated by "Sarwaali Peak" (6326 meters) the highest mountain in Azad Kashmir. Moreover like Kaghan Valley it is famous for fishing and angling activities in Neelum river and Jagran nullah which are stocked with trout fish.

A fair weather road opens the valley to tourists up to Kel, 155 kilometres from Muzaffarabad. Buses ply daily on this route and accommodation facilities are also available in the rest houses at places of tourist attraction.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Nanga Parbat* (also known as Diamir meaning "the king of mountains") is the ninth highest mountain on mother earth and the 2nd highest in Pakistan. With its daunting 8,125 meters (26,658 feet) elevation it’s a mountaineers dream to humbly tame this beauty. Even an extremely skilled and renowned mountaineer has no guarantees of reaching the summit of this colossal majesty. Reinhold (arguably the best mountaineer alive) and his brother Günther Messner’s efforts and pains are still vividly present in our memories. A mountain that seized a brother from the other. For that reason it’s also known as the ‘Savage Mountain’.

Many mountaineers believe that this is the crucial challenge before the ultimate challenge of K2. Nanga Parbat is the deadliest of the eight-thousanders on earth. The handful of yearly expeditions that take place on Nanga in comparison to Mt. Everest and other well-know pleasant tourist climbs is a testimony of this. This climb isn’t for the fainthearted.

Nanga Parbat has tremendous vertical relief over local terrain in all directions (see panorama view). To the south, Nanga Parbat boasts what is often referred to as the highest mountain face in the world: the Rupal Face rises an incredible 4,600 m (15,000 feet) above its base. To the north, the complex, somewhat more gently sloped Rakhiot Flank rises 7,000 m (22,966 feet) from the Indus River valley to the summit in just 27km, one of the ten greatest elevation gains in so short a distance on planet earth.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*The dream*

Every year, Everest draws attention from the entire world. Climbers scale the worlds tallest mountain virtually before an audience of millions, those following the quests on their home computers.

As Everest close down, some time around the end of May, another drama unfolds. This is the Karakorum season opening in Pakistan and China. Usually far from the eyes of the international media, the worlds foremost climbers assemble here in June and July, to climb the worlds toughest alpine peaks. The crown of those is named K2.

Dubbed the "Savage Mountain," K2 in the Himalayas is Earth’s second-highest peak and arguably the hardest climb in the world. With a 8,611-meter (28,250-foot) summit, routes that are steeper and more difficult than those to the top of Everest, and surrounding weather that is significantly colder and less predictable than on Everest, reaching the top of K2 is the equivalent of winning the Olympic gold in mountaineering.

It was first summitted in 1954 by two Italians: Lino Lacedelli and Achille Compagnoni. Since then, there have been 189 summits (compared with approximately 1400 on Everest). Forty nine climbers have died on K2, twenty-two while descending from the summit. In terms of the number of accidents that happen on the descent, it is the most deadly mountain in the world. The statistics for female climbers are particularly dramatic. Some even say K2 is "cursed" for women. Five women have reached the top, but of those 5, three died on the descent. (The other 2 have since died on other 8,000-meter peaks.)

Situated in the middle of an isolated paradise, it is thought to be part of the fictional Shangri-La that James Hilton wrote about in Lost Horizon. This remoteness adds to the beauty, but it also increases the danger. If anything goes wrong on the mountain – even at Base Camp – it is almost impossible to be evacuated by helicopter. On the north side of the mountain, climbers are stranded for six weeks during the peak of the season, when the rivers in the Shaksgam Valley flood and cannot be crossed by the camels who accompany teams on the journey in.

In spite of the dangers, the mountain continues to lure climbers to it´s slopes of dark gray rock. It is the ultimate fear and as such must be faced and overcome by climbers aiming for alpine excellence. In scaling Everest, you are a great climber to the world. Summit K2, and you are a true climber to climbers.

K2 is the jealous king to Sagarmatha (Everest) the Mother Goddess. It is an unforgiving, handsome and mighty mountain. If the Kings crown is what you came for, be prepared to risk it all.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Angoori road, on the way to *Murree*.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Astore Valley* is a District in the Northern Areas of Pakistan. It was carved out of Diamer District in 2004.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Trees on the way to *White palace* in Swat. The colors of trees are reddish before fall.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Skardu desert*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Swat*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Satpara lake*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Faisal Mosque* lit up in Islo


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat




----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Nanga Parbat*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Badshahi Mosque*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Lake Saif-ul-Mulook*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Lulusar lake*


----------



## AlanG

----


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Tupopdan* in Passu 6106m high, is one of the many peaks in the mighty Karakoram range in Pakistan. The locals called it Passu Cons or Passu Cathedral for its shape.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Hunza Valley* is a mountainous valley near Gilgit in the Northern Areas of Pakistan. The Hunza valley is situated at an elevation of 2,438 metres (7,999 feet). The territory of Hunza is about 7,900 km. Karimabad (formerly called Baltit) is the main town which is also a very popular tourist destination in Pakistan because of the spectacular scenery of the surrounding mountains like Rakaposhi, Ultar Sar, Bojahagur Duanasir II, Ghenta Peak, Hunza Peak, Darmyani Peak, and Bublimating (Ladyfinger Peak), all 6,000 m (19,685 ft) or higher.


----------



## david chanrion

absolutly beautiful


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Lake Saif-ul-mulook*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Hub Gaddani*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Naltar Lake*

Naltar is a wonderful valley just about 2 hrs drive from Gilgit in the Northern Areas of Pakistan. Trekking on an easy trail and crossing a forest and shepherds settlements en route is a hidden paradise known as, Naltar Lake, a crystal clear emerald green lake. This is an ideal place for camping. It has green fields and lush green alpine trees. The green and forested Naltar Valley receives more rainfall than other areas in the Hunza Valley, and its alpine scenery is a refreshing change in the arid Karakoram. The Naltar Valley runs north-west from Nomal village, on the west bank of the Hunza River 25 km north-east of Gilgit. Naltar was a hill station for the British and has some military facilities, including a *****stan Air Force winter survival school. There is also a ski-lift at Naltar Valley and there are a few Naltar lakes higher up in the valley.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Hunza valley LOTR*

Hunza Valley is a mountainous valley near Gilgit in the Northern Areas of Pakistan. The Hunza valley is situated at an elevation of 2,438 metres (7,999 feet). The territory of Hunza is about 7,900 km. Karimabad (formerly called Baltit) is the main town which is also a very popular tourist destination in Pakistan because of the spectacular scenery of the surrounding mountains like Rakaposhi, Ultar Sar, Bojahagur Duanasir II, Ghenta Peak, Hunza Peak, Darmyani Peak, and Bublimating (Ladyfinger Peak), all 6,000 m (19,685 ft) or higher.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Shogran valley*

Shogran village is situated on a green plateau in northern Pakistan at a height of 2,362 meters above sea level. It is only 10 km from village Kiwai or 34 km from Balakot. The road from Islamabad to Kiwai is metalled and measures 212 km. From Shogran, you can ride a jeep or horse or hike to several picturesque places like Siri, Paye and Makra Peak. Hotels and motels are easily available at affordable costs. The local people are friendly and helpful.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Gilgit*

Gilgit is the capital city of the Northern Areas, Pakistan and a tehsil (headquarters) of Gilgit District. Its ancient name was Sargin which later on came to be known as Gilit and it is still called Gilit or Sargin-Gilit by local people, in the Burushaski language, it is named Geelt. Ghallata is considered its name in ancient Sanskrit literature. Gilgit city is one of the two major hubs on the Northern Areas for all mountaineering expeditions of Karakoram to the peaks of the Himalayas, the other hub being Skardu.

Gilgit has an area of 38,000 square kilometres (14,672 sq mi). The region is significantly mountainous, lying on the foothills of the Karakoram mountains, and has an average altitude of 1,500 metres (4,900 ft). It is drained by the Indus River, which rises in the neighbouring regions of Ladakh and Baltistan.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Hub Gadani*

Gaddani Beach is a beach on the Arabian Sea located near the Hub River and Cape Monze in Gaddani, Lasbela District, Baluchistan, Pakistan.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Balakot valley LOTR*

Balakot , located about thirty kilometers from the city of Mansehra, is a town in the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. It is a famous tourist destination of the region is one of the first stops for tourists who wish to visit the secluded but beautiful Kaghan valley of the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. The river Kunhar runs through the city and is one of the main reasons for the beauty of this area. Balakot is also the main city in this area, and is surrounded by many smaller towns and villages.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Kaghan valley*

The Kaghan Valley is a valley in the Mansehra District of the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. It has a reputation as a place of great natural beauty.

Its mountains, dales, lakes, water-falls, streams and glaciers are still in an unbelievable pristine state. It is indeed an unspoiled paradise! This is why it can be a deeply satisfying experience to spend a few days in Kaghan. Kaghan is at its best during summer (months ranging from May to September). In May the temperature is: maximum 11 C and minimum 3 C. From the middle of July up to the end of September the road beyond Naran is open right up to Babusar Pass. Movement is restricted during the monsoon and winter seasons. The Kaghan area can reached by road via the towns of Balakot, Abbottabad and Mansehra. In Balakot, one may find buses and other transports to reach Kaghan or Naran.

The road from Balakot ascends along the Kunhar River through lovely forests and the villages of Paras, Shinu, Jared and Mahandri. The valley is somewhat narrow along this stretch and the views are limited but as you ascend, the surrounding peaks come into view. One spot that is quite famous for its spectacular view and scenery is 'Shogran'. This village, surrounded by peaks and forests, is east of the main Kunhar River. It hosts the famous Siri Payee Lake mountain with breathtaking views at its top.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

The Kaghan Valley is a valley in the Mansehra District of the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. *Lalazar* is located at this particular valley. It has a reputation as a place of great natural beauty.

Its mountains, dales, lakes, water-falls, streams and glaciers are still in an unbelievable pristine state. It is indeed an unspoiled paradise! This is why it can be a deeply satisfying experience to spend a few days in Kaghan. Kaghan is at its best during summer (months ranging from May to September). In May the temperature is: maximum 11 C and minimum 3 C. From the middle of July up to the end of September the road beyond Naran is open right up to Babusar Pass. Movement is restricted during the monsoon and winter seasons. The Kaghan area can reached by road via the towns of Balakot, Abbottabad and Mansehra. In Balakot, one may find buses and other transports to reach Kaghan or Naran.

The road from Balakot ascends along the Kunhar River through lovely forests and the villages of Paras, Shinu, Jared and Mahandri. The valley is somewhat narrow along this stretch and the views are limited but as you ascend, the surrounding peaks come into view. One spot that is quite famous for its spectacular view and scenery is 'Shogran'. This village, surrounded by peaks and forests, is east of the main Kunhar River. It hosts the famous Siri Payee Lake mountain with breathtaking views at its top.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Lake Saif-ul-muluk*

Lake Saiful Muluk is a lake located at the northern end of the Kaghan Valley near Naran. It is in the north east of Mansehra district of North West Frontier Province, Pakistan. At an altitude of 3,224 m (10,578 feet) above sea level it is amongst one of the highest lakes in Pakistan.

The lake is accessible by a 14 km jeep road from Naran (which is accessible by a metalled road from Mansehra via Balakot and Kaghan) during the summer months. On foot, the trek from Naran to the lake takes about 4-6 hours. The water is clear with a slight green tone. The clarity of the water comes from the multiple glaciers all around the high basin feeding the lake which provides a good scenery. Malika Parbat that is shining in the lake is the biggest source. It is speculated that an underground river empties into the lake; which is why its depth is unknown.[citation needed] The lake also lies on the path of another high altitude lake called Ansoo Lake or Ansoo Jheel.

A fairy tale called Saiful Muluk, written by the famous sufi poet Mian Muhammad Bakhsh, is associated with the lake, which discuss a prince who fell in love with a fairy princess. The impact of the lake beauty is of such extent that people believe that fairies come down to lake in full moon.

A prominant poet and writer from Balakot Ahmad Hussain Mujahid has written the story of Saif ul Malook.The first edition of the book Saif ul Malook was published in 1999.

At a height of more than 3,212 meters (about 11,000 feet), the beautiful, oval-shaped, romantic lake is stocked with brown trout and mirrors the towering peaks that cup it. One of these is Malike Parbat, the "Queen of the Mountains" which rises to an altitude of about 5300 meters (about 17500 feet). Old men living near the lake make a living by relating the legend of Saif-ul-Muluk, the Persian prince, who came to know of the beauty of, and fell in love with Badar Jamal, the fairy princess and the daughter of the king of Caucasus. After wandering through lands and enduring hardship, Saif-ul-Muluk won the love of Badar Jamal. The lovers met by the lake to lay bare their heart and heir life together. However, jealousy forced the jinn/demon guard of the queen of Parbat to breach the bank of the lake in order to drown them. Some legends say that they were drowned while others hint that they escaped and took shelter in a nearby grotto that can still be seen there. As the local lore puts it, the lake is still visited by fairies, who dance and swim in it on moonlit nights. The lake, with its interplay of light and dark and its harmony of colors is an enchanting spectacle.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Cub Leo now at the US Bronx zoo, but originally from Naltar valley! He was found as a cub in the the mountains.


----------



## brightside.

^^ Aww he's all grown up! He's supposed to go back home one day. 

Awesome pictures, keep up the good work.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

brightside. said:


> ^^ Aww he's all grown up! He's supposed to go back home one day.
> 
> Awesome pictures, keep up the good work.


Thanks brother! I'm glad you appreciate it. Pakistan is an amazing country! Isolated and undiscovered.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

*Lost in Shangrila*

Kachura Lakes are two of the lakes in Skardu in the Northern Areas of Pakistan (nearly 2,500 m or 8,200 feet); the Upper Kachura Lake and Lower Kachura Lake. The latter is also known as Shangrila Lake and is inside a tourist resort called Shangrila Resort.

Upper Kachura lake is a lake of clear water having a depth of 70 meters. In summer it has a temperature of 15 degree centigrade.In winter the surface is frozen solid. It has no apparent inflow and outflow channels. Although it must have these two channels as the lake is very clean. It has some fish population also. It is close to river indus and some inflow channels of the river.River Indus is at a lower level then the lake. All these are loaded with sand and therefore the lake can not have any inflow channel from these streams.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

A beautiful place still seems to be untouched, Ban & Karoor: even thou its very near Islamabad and better than Rushed-One Murree. Around 5500 feet high the traveling time from Islamabad is around 45 min. Further the same road takes you to Patriata Chair Lift. A must visit place...


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Hunza is one of the most exotic places in Pakistan. The valley is popularly believed to be the inspiration for the mythical valley of Shangri-la in James Hilton's 1933 novel Lost Horizon.

Enjoy this northern view of hunza Valley. Shot taken from Baltit Fort Roof, Karimabad, Hunza.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Malka Parbat is the highest peak in Naran Valley region in northern Pakistan. It is 17500 feet/5334m high. It is very challenging and is still unconquered.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Kohistan Range, Pakistan._


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Near Balakot, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Kaghan Valley, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Malka Parbat, Pakistan_

Such a beautiful serenity around. The Queen of mountain indeed stand tall and Majestic.

A beautiful Valley view and Makra are few to enjoy from the same spot.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Where even a 4WD jeep becomes worthless...


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_The Range of Kohistan. Legend has it that its the home to fairies and angels._


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Karakoram is a mountain range spanning the borders between Pakistan and China located in the regions of Gilgit, Ladakh, and Baltistan. It is one of the Greater Ranges of Asia, often considered together with the Himalaya, but not technically part of that range.

The Karakoram is home to more than sixty peaks above 7,000m (22,960 ft), including K2, the second highest peak of the world (8,611 m, 28,251 ft). K2 is just 237 m smaller than the 8,848 m tall Mount Everest. The range is about 500 km (300 mi) in length, and is the most heavily glaciated part of the world outside of the polar regions. The Siachen Glacier at 70 km and the Biafo Glacier at 63 km rank as the world's second and third longest glaciers outside the polar regions.

The Karakoram is bounded on the northeast by the edge of the Tibetan Plateau, and on the north by the Wakhan Corridor and the Pamir Mountains. Just to the west of the northwest end of the Karakoram lies the Hindu Raj range, beyond which is the Hindu Kush range. The southern boundary of the Karakoram is formed by the Gilgit, Indus, and Shyok Rivers, which separate the range from the northwestern end of the Himalaya range proper.

Due to its altitude and ruggedness, the Karakoram is much less inhabited than parts of the Himalayas further east. European explorers first visited early in the 19th century, followed by British surveyors starting in 1856.

The Muztagh Pass was crossed in 1887 by the expedition of Colonel Francis Younghusband and the valleys above the Hunza River were explored by George Cockerill in 1892. Explorations in the 1910s and 1920s established most of the geography of the region.

Marcel Ichac made a film entitled "Karakoram", chronicling a French expedition to the range in 1936. The film won the Silver Lion at the Venice film festival of 1937.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_*Concordia K2/Broad Peak heaven*_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Dazzling Broad Peak Panorama_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Urdukas, towards the Lobsang Spire, Pakistan. A.k.a. the kingdom of eagles._


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_The king of all mountains K2 in full glory. What a majestic mountain._


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Fairy Meadows_

Enjoying full moon and camp fire in front of the great Nanga Parbat, 9th Highest mountain on the Earth and 2nd in Pakistan after K2.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Chogolisa, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Majestic Condordia, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat




----------



## AlexanderTheGreat




----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Gasherbrum II, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Chogolisa, Pakistan_


----------



## chicagogeorge

^^

Nice photo, and I love your screen name! :cheers:


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

chicagogeorge said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice photo, and I love your screen name! :cheers:


Thanks! Am glad you like you like the pic. :cheers:


----------



## KB

:master:

Amazing pics dude...simply amazing


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

KB said:


> :master:
> 
> Amazing pics dude...simply amazing


Thanks bro! Am glad you like the pics!


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Gasherbrum, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Gasherbrum II, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Gasherbrum II, panorama view_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Hidden Peak (a.k.a. Gasherbrum I 8068M), Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Gondogoro Pass, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Passu Cathedrals, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

_Indus river, Pakistan_


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

While going back to Abbottabad from Balakot.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Agriculture University, (Faisalabad, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Villagescape


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Backlit (Shugran, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

S Curves (Murree, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

River Bend (Muzaffarabad, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

My Fields (Village Upper Kachura, Skardu, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

(Shugran, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Corn Fields (Shugran, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Grazing Land (Village Upper Kachura, Skardu, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Countryside Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Fairy Meadows


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Terraces Beside KKH (Near Mirkhani)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Autumn (Kachura Village, Skardu, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Nanga Parbat (The Killer Mountain) 8126 Meters.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Some Foreground Colours (Passu Cones, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Chiniot, Pakistan.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat




----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

AJK Kashmir


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Roots (Mountain Nanga Perbat, Fairy Meadow, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Murree Burst (Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Lowari Top 10500 ft high (Chitral, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Hotel Pearl Continental, Bhurban, Murree.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Deraan Peak, Hunza, Pakistan.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Thandiani Top, Abbottabad, Pakistan.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Lake Lower Kachura (Shangrilla), Skardu.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

(Murree, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Taken while going to Naran, before Balakot.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

(Abbottabad, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Aerial View (Chitral, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Countryside Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Murree, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Sheikhupura, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Fairy Meadows, Hunza (Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Countryside Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

River Indus, Pakistan

Great trans-Himalayan river of South Asia and one of the longest rivers in the world, having a length of 1,800 miles (2,900 kilometres). It has a total drainage area of about 450,000 square miles (1,165,500 square kilometres), of which 175,000 square miles lie in the Himalayan mountains and foothills and the rest in the semiarid plains of Pakistan. The river's annual flow is about 272 billion cubic yards.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Passu Cones (Hunza, Pakistan)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Fort Altit And Hunza Mountain


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Murree, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Murree just after sunset.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Lady Finger (6000 Meters) & Hunza Mountain (6270 Meters)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Passu Cones


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Nanga Perbat 8126 Meters High (The Killer Mountain)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Nanga Parbat Mountain (8126 Meters High)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Sun Rays On A Village Near Passu Cones


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Golden Peak (7027 Meters High)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat




----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Life At Passu Cones


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Noshki Desert, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Autum in Atror, Kalam, Swat, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Dessan valley, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Koh-e-Hindu Kush on the left, Himalayas on the right and Karakorams, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Shandoor Lake, Northern Areas, Gilgit, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Sukkar, Nara-Canal, Pakistan


----------



## brightside.

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> Noshki Desert, Pakistan


Where exactly is that?


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

brightside. said:


> Where exactly is that?


Northern Baluchistan

http://www.dawn.com/weekly/herald/herald89.htm


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Passu cones


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Biafogiyong Glacier


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Sunset at Kalar Kahar


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Skardu desert


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Angel peak(Angel sar) also known as son of K2(8611m). This is laid at ssw side of K2.The shot was taken from Concordia, Pakistan.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Deosai Plains


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Spring in the Northern Areas


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Chogolisa (or Bride Peak) is a mountain in the Karakoram region of Pakistan. It lies near the Baltoro Glacier in the Concordia region which is home to some of the highest peaks of the world. Chogolisa has several peaks, the highest on the SW face (Chogolisa I) rises to 7,665 metres (25,148 ft). The second highest at 7,654 metres on the NE side (Chogolisa II) is the one named Bride Peak by Martin Conway in 1892.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

This Budha monument is laid in Manthal village near Skardu and is told it belong to 8th AD.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

K2, A dream of mountaineers and trekkers. 2nd highest in the world and No. 1 in Pakistan. So many climbers and trekkers visit this place with the dreams and lot of disappears in the glaciers and hunted by avalanches. Some screams with joy and some screams with the pain. some laid the tears of happiness and some laid for defeat. A place which is full with drama, thrill, excitement and commitment.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Helmat vilage, Neelum Valley, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Helmat village


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Helmat village


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Gasherbrum basecamp


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Chogori, K2, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Passu cathedral or Tupopdan Peak


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Gasherbrum II, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Gasherbrum II


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Gasherbrum II


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Masherbrum, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Mighty Baltoro, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

The undisputed Lord of all mountains K2


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Baltoro Kangri is a mountain of the Karakoram mountain range in the Northern Areas of Pakistan. It lies to the south of the Gasherbrums and east of Chogolisa Peak (7,665 m). The huge Baltoro Glacier (which is one of the largest glaciers outside polar regions) rises from the foot of Baltoro Kangri. In the north of Baltoro Kangri is the Abruzzi Glacier.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Chogolisa, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Gasherbrum II


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Gasherbrum I and Masherbrum


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Gasherbrun I a.k.a. the Hidden Peak


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak panorama view


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak panorama view


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak panorama view


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Broad Peak


----------



## Antonio227

Impressive views!


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Antonio227 said:


> Impressive views!


Thanks Antonio. I'm sure you are quite used to these scenes in Argentina as well.


----------



## Antonio227

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> Thanks Antonio. I'm sure you are quite used to these scenes in Argentina as well.


It resembles the Andes in certain manner, yes.

But the Himalayas have a formidable plus: a blue mountain named Karakal, with a monastery, where very wise lamas can reach age 400*.

(*) Silly reference to Shangri-La (_Lost Horizon_).


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

^^










Shangrila, Skardu, Pakistan

This is heaven on earth!


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Aerial view of Shangrila


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Shangrila, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Heaven lit @ Skardu


----------



## .baby gurl.

Most of these pics are so absolutely amazing AlexanderTheGreat! I love em. <3
I've been to Balakot, Gilgit, Kaghan ,Humza Valley, Rawal Lake and a few other places, but I would love to visit Shangrila someday as well, it looks beautiful!


----------



## Giorgio.

yes magnificent


----------



## higado9015

exelent, it would be good travel to Central Asia... pakistan, afghanistan, tajikistan, turkmenistan, russia, mongolia....

these places are not very kwnown, but I can say than it should similar images to Austria or Switzerland mountains

greetings


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Wow! :shocked: These are mind blowing pics!


----------



## gabo79

amazing pics


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Chilas Valley


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Paya Kaghan Valley


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Chogolisa


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Rawal Lake


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Rawal Lake


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Killer mountain


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Satpara Lake


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Hunza Valley


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Naltal Lake


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Naltar Lake


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Upper side of Naltar Lake


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Naltar Lake


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Snow Leopard's Cub, North Pakistan


----------



## Mojojojo.

Flickr: rasco2008










































Saif ul malook











Shigar


----------



## OtAkAw

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## _BPS_

TheDarkKnight said:


> Snow Leopard's Cub, North Pakistan


I think this is the rarest cat on earth; almost extinct.


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudipatsar lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Upper Kachura


----------



## k2rulezz

Madhupur [email protected]


----------



## k2rulezz

Galyat


----------



## k2rulezz

Galyat


----------



## k2rulezz

Neelum Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Nilor Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

View Haigutum East


----------



## k2rulezz

Trango Towers


----------



## k2rulezz

Snow Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Yazghil Sar's northern ridge


----------



## k2rulezz

Adver Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro Glacier


----------



## k2rulezz

Saif-ul-muluk


----------



## k2rulezz

Murree


----------



## k2rulezz

Banjosa Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Banjosa Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Somewhere on the way to Kaghan


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu Cones

Mordor, the kingdom of the wicked Saruman.


----------



## k2rulezz

Himalaya as seen from the space


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro


----------



## Youth86

Awesome!!
BTW- How You have managed to reach such a violet colours on the second pic?


----------



## k2rulezz

Youth86 said:


> Awesome!!
> BTW- How You have managed to reach such a violet colours on the second pic?


Thanks, a combination of factors. Type lens and weather conditions are the main factors.


----------



## k2rulezz

Nathia Gali


----------



## k2rulezz

Nathia Gali


----------



## k2rulezz

Nathia Gali


----------



## k2rulezz

Kachura lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Camp on upper bassin of Braldu Glacier


----------



## k2rulezz

Solu Towers from Snow Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Mitre Peak


----------



## k2rulezz

Chogolisa


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro Kangri 7.312m


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro


----------



## k2rulezz

Chilas


----------



## Arpels

k2rulezz said:


> Himalaya as seen from the space


what a view :drool: great job K2 kay:


----------



## k2rulezz

^^ Thanks Arpels!


----------



## k2rulezz

http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1841137/Broad_Peak.png.html



Breathtaking HD Broad Peak Panorama


----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

SW Deosai


----------



## k2rulezz

Sheosar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Sheosar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

SW Deosai


----------



## k2rulezz

On the way to Chogolisa


----------



## k2rulezz

Thar Desert


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum


----------



## k2rulezz

Khawab Nagri


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan


----------



## k2rulezz

Rush Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Rush Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Snow Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Hannah Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Neelum Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Kail Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Kuttan Neelum Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley autumn


----------



## k2rulezz

Karimabad Neelum Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangrila Skardu


----------



## k2rulezz

Stakchun Village Skardu


----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Kohistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sheosar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Derawar


----------



## k2rulezz

Rush Pari


----------



## k2rulezz

Rush Pari


----------



## k2rulezz

Rush Pari


----------



## k2rulezz

Rush Pari


----------



## k2rulezz

Rush Pari


----------



## k2rulezz

Broad Peak


----------



## k2rulezz

Concordia


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

En route KKH


----------



## k2rulezz

Nubra Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Himalaya range


----------



## k2rulezz

Rakaposhi


----------



## k2rulezz

Western Karakorum from space


----------



## k2rulezz

Wakhan corridor from space


----------



## k2rulezz

Southern Karakorum from space


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat from space


----------



## k2rulezz

Khunjerab from space


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai Plains from space


----------



## k2rulezz

K2 from space


----------



## k2rulezz

River Indus from space


----------



## brightside.

Keep up the good work :applause:


----------



## k2rulezz

brightside. said:


> Keep up the good work :applause:


Thanks for the appreciation!  Pakistanis need to realize what a beautiful country God has gifted them. Local tourism has to thrive once again. Pakistani tourism industry has immense potential and it hasn't been utilized in any way. On the contrary, tourism in Pakistan has been neglected severely through the decades. Many Pakistanis aren't even aware of the natural beauty that their country has to offer. That's a shame really. Pakistan is an undiscovered and hidden kingdom that deserves a whole lot more. I hope that the GoP realizes that it's high time to rectify their mistakes and promote tourism on a top priority basis which in return would be a huge source of revenue.


----------



## [email protected]

^^ I agree. 
Awesome pics …Well done k2rulezz


----------



## k2rulezz

^^ Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## k2rulezz

Gore-2 camp


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum range


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum range


----------



## k2rulezz

Skardu


----------



## k2rulezz

Paiju Camp


----------



## k2rulezz

Paya


----------



## k2rulezz

Mighty Karakorum range


----------



## k2rulezz

Phandar Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Phandar Valley, Gilgit - Panorama


----------



## k2rulezz

Sunset @ Kalar kahar lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Sar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Sandgala Top


----------



## k2rulezz

Mountain of Bedori Top


----------



## k2rulezz

Nilfari AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

Sare Lake in AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

Sar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Sar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Jheel in AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum twilight


----------



## k2rulezz

The muscles of Baltoro


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro Cathedral


----------



## k2rulezz

Sar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum twilight


----------



## k2rulezz

Balochistan en route Gwadar


----------



## k2rulezz

Malka Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

House on top of hill in AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

Reflections of Shandur Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Rice fields en route Gilgit


----------



## k2rulezz

Shandur Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Water stream from snow covered mountains in Kalash Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Shandur tent city, Polo ground


----------



## k2rulezz

Phandar Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Reflections at Phander Lake, NWFP, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Fresh water springs in Kalash Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Kalash Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangrila Skardu


----------



## A-TOWN BOY

you are doing a wonderful job posting these pics man.. :cheers:


----------



## _BPS_

k2rulezz said:


> Gilgit mountains on fire during sunset


Amazing!


----------



## k2rulezz

^^ Thanks for your comments! Appreciated!


----------



## k2rulezz

Paya Meadows


----------



## Mojojojo.

^^ 
mg:


----------



## k2rulezz

^^ It's amazing. The atmosphere is surreal.


----------



## VaastuShastra

Thats a very nice picture k2rules


----------



## k2rulezz

^^ Thanks! Glad you like it.


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

Kohistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Banjosa Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Banjosa Lake AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

Pattan


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangrila Skardu


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangrila Skardu


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Great pics!! I love the post #761. Regards.*


----------



## k2rulezz

^^ Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## k2rulezz

On the way to Thandiani, Abbottabad


----------



## k2rulezz

removed


----------



## k2rulezz

removed


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudipatsar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudipatsar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudipatsar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif


----------



## k2rulezz

Noori Top (road to Sharda)


----------



## k2rulezz

Noori Nar (dewarian peak view)


----------



## k2rulezz

Noori Nar (Saral Top to Noori Top)


----------



## k2rulezz

Neelum Valley AJK Alpine Flowers, Saral Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Ratti Gali Jheel Neelum Valley AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

K2


----------



## k2rulezz

Gondogoro


----------



## k2rulezz

Gondogoro


----------



## k2rulezz

K2 Gondogoro


----------



## k2rulezz

Gondogoro


----------



## k2rulezz

Gondogoro


----------



## k2rulezz

Gondogoro


----------



## k2rulezz

Throne of Hazar (Takht-e-Hazara)


----------



## Mojojojo.

:applause: 
keep em commin


----------



## k2rulezz

^^ Thanks a bunch. We'll keep this precious thread going!


----------



## Assurbanipal

H-E-A-V-E-N!!!

I must go there sooner or later!


----------



## k2rulezz

En route Saif-ul-Mulook


----------



## k2rulezz

En route Saif-ul-Mulook


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley Mansera


----------



## k2rulezz

Thandiani Abottabad


----------



## k2rulezz

Thandiani Abottabad


----------



## k2rulezz

Thandiani Abottabad


----------



## k2rulezz

Thandiani Abottabad


----------



## k2rulezz

Thandiani Abottabad


----------



## k2rulezz

Thandiani Abottabad


----------



## k2rulezz

AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

Khanian Top (Legend of Ghazi Baba, Khanian)


----------



## k2rulezz

Trekking to Makra Mountain, from Paya Meadows, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Good morning Hunza Valley, Northern Areas of Pakistan.


----------



## k2rulezz

The hidden view of Diran Peak, Nagar Valley from the Roof of Baltit Fort. Karimabad, Central Hunza, Northern Areas of Pakistan.


----------



## k2rulezz

Rama Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Naran


----------



## k2rulezz

Khanpur Dam


----------



## k2rulezz

Khanpur dam


----------



## k2rulezz

Khanpur Dam Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Khanpur Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Khanpur Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

Shogran, Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Shogran, Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Concordia, K2


----------



## k2rulezz

Concordia, K2


----------



## k2rulezz

Concordia, K2


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

K2


----------



## k2rulezz

The might of Concordia


----------



## k2rulezz

Concordia magic


----------



## k2rulezz

Planet Concordia


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley


----------



## Pakia

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theworldismycanvas/3816573467/in/photostream/


----------



## k2rulezz

Hillan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Upper Kachura Lake Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley


----------



## Assurbanipal

Thx for running this thread. One of my favourite!


----------



## k2rulezz

^^ No probs. I'm glad that you actually like this thread.


----------



## k2rulezz

Taken: Edge of Paya, Overlooking Sari Lake, Shogran, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu


----------



## k2rulezz

South East view of Kaghan Valley from Meadows of Paya, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Galiyat


----------



## k2rulezz

Ayun, a beautiful village of Chitral


----------



## k2rulezz

Karombar lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu darkness


----------



## k2rulezz

Nubra Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Mitre Peak


----------



## k2rulezz

Chitta Katha lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif


----------



## k2rulezz

Muzaffarabad


----------



## k2rulezz

Gangu Juma


----------



## k2rulezz

Looking up (southward) at Malika Parbat - Kaghan Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Karimabad


----------



## k2rulezz

Kirana Hills


----------



## k2rulezz

Toli pir


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Mahodand


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake waterfall en route Mahodand


----------



## k2rulezz

Khanpur lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Neelum Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Gasherbrum IV (26000 ft)


----------



## k2rulezz

Welcome to Neelum Valley (en route Taobat)


----------



## k2rulezz

This is what Pasu looks like during spring


----------



## k2rulezz

This is what Hunza looks like during spring


----------



## k2rulezz

River Swat


----------



## k2rulezz

Just when you thought you've seen it all... Welcome to the majestic Passu.


----------



## k2rulezz

The eye blinding greenery of Paya


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley (Shire of the Hobbits)


----------



## k2rulezz

Yaks @ Hispar Glacier


----------



## k2rulezz

Beautiful Kutwal Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltit


----------



## k2rulezz

Bird's eye view of Altit Fort from Eagle's nest, Hunza


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai


----------



## k2rulezz

Minapin


----------



## k2rulezz

Altit Fort


----------



## k2rulezz

Karimabad, Altit Fort


----------



## k2rulezz

Light beams on dramatic bend of Hunza River Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Village on the KKH


----------



## k2rulezz

Swat Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif-ul-Mulook


----------



## k2rulezz

Sitting at one of the ridge over Paya Meadows, Over looking Sharan view of Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Concordia (Trekking Baltoro, Pakistan)


----------



## k2rulezz

Machulu (Baltistan, Pakistan)


----------



## k2rulezz

On the way to Purbinar and Dudipatsar (Lake) - Dudipatsar Trek

En route to Dudipatsar (White Water Lake)


----------



## k2rulezz

On the way to Purbinar and Dudipatsar (Lake) - Dudipatsar Trek

Purbinar - Near Mullah ki Basti, Dudipatsar Lake is located at the foot of the mountain in this picture


----------



## k2rulezz

Meadows on Naran-Jalkhad Road


----------



## k2rulezz

The beauty of Hindukush, the lake that could be accessed within 2 to 3 hrs from Phandar and some 6 to 8 hrs from Chitral.

Enjoy the marvels of Pakistan.


----------



## k2rulezz

Siri Paya


----------



## stevejohnson

these are really nice photos dude.. Hope to see more of them. It looks like heaven on earth.. Makes me eager to visit this place... If anyone has more information about this place please share with me...


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Mighty range of Karakorum


----------



## k2rulezz

Beautiful Baha lake near Langar Pakistan also near Shindoor Pass.


----------



## k2rulezz

Langar, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sunrise at Jalkhad camping site, Upper Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## misterk

amazing pics your collection seems to be unlimited


----------



## k2rulezz

Thanks misterk. Enjoy the beauty!


----------



## k2rulezz

Koh-e-Garan, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Patundas peak, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sheosar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif-ul-Muluk


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif


----------



## k2rulezz

Sunset @ Masherbrum


----------



## k2rulezz

KKH China-Pakistan border


----------



## kosovania

beautiful


----------



## k2rulezz

^^ Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## misterk

amazing pics keep it up


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

nalter


----------



## misterk

falaksair







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pakia

Rakaposhi 7788 mtrs high mountain one of the beautiful mountains in Pakistan (sunset)








Falaksair peak swat valley ,Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

karomber pass


----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Gupis, Ghizer


----------



## k2rulezz

Taken: Mukshpuri Top, DungaGali/NathiaGali, Galyat Region, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Shindoor is a historical pass between Chitral & Gilgit, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lulusar Lake


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

karakorum highway


----------



## k2rulezz

Indus Kohistan - Indus Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara green terraces


----------



## k2rulezz

Hushe Valley and Masherbrum


----------



## k2rulezz

Indus Kohistan - Indus Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Hushe Valley Village


----------



## k2rulezz

Masherbrum and Hushe Valley Pleasure Climbing area


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley: Mountain Sunset Vista


----------



## k2rulezz

Haramosh Peak towering above Batgor Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum-Highway, Indus River


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum


----------



## k2rulezz

GIV Northern Ridge


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

The might of Karakorum


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai Plains - Sheosar Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Swat Valley - Landakai River View


----------



## k2rulezz

Chitral - Tirich Mir Vista


----------



## k2rulezz

Dir River Valley - Alluvial Plain


----------



## k2rulezz

Dir River Valley - Alluvial Plain


----------



## k2rulezz

Chitral - Tirich Mir Vista


----------



## k2rulezz

Hopar Glacier Blue Liquid


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangla Pass - Terraces


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai Plains


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum range


----------



## misterk




----------



## A-TOWN BOY

k2rulezz said:


> Dir River Valley - Alluvial Plain





k2rulezz said:


> Dir River Valley - Alluvial Plain


actually both these pics are of ayun village of chitral, not dir.... fabulous pics BTW..:cheers:


----------



## Pakia

Jaw-droppingly awesome!!! 

K2 u rock & rule!!!:banana:


----------



## k2rulezz

A-TOWN BOY said:


> actually both these pics are of ayun village of chitral, not dir.... fabulous pics BTW..:cheers:


Thanks for the correction!


----------



## k2rulezz

Pakia said:


> Jaw-droppingly awesome!!!
> 
> K2 u rock & rule!!!:banana:


Thanks Pakia! Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum - Where clouds are made


----------



## k2rulezz

Nathiagali


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro


----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Trango Valley, Baltoro region, Karakoram Himal, Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## _BPS_

misterk said:


>


reminds me so much of my own village. i can just sit there all night, toke the hookah, and gaze at the sky.


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## pacus

So there is where the Teletubbies live


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Mojojojo.

misterk said:


>


Northern Lights in Pakistan....???? 
is that true?


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## kuquito

Breathtaking!


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Intoxication

*50 ultimate travel experiences | landscapes*

*Mountains, Pakistan*

*Rafe Stone, product manager*, Journey Latin America

*Very little can prepare you for the beauty of Karimabad. The only thing that stopped us continuing to travel across Pakistan's northern border into China, and the bureaucratically but superbly named Tashkurgan Tajik Autonomous County, was the fact that we were surrounded by some of the tallest mountains and some of the friendliest people in the world.* Most of the people in this area, the Hunza Valley, are Ismaili Muslims. I tried to address the issue of religion with a local barber and got what I now realise was a suitable response from a man in his profession. "Sunnis have short beards, Shiites have long beards and we tend not to grow a beard." 

Contented with the fact that religious differences counted for very little in this peaceful haven, we set about finishing our breakfast surrounded by pans of apricots drying in the sun and dwarfed by Nanga Parbat mountain, which stands majestically at 8,125m. 

• _Responsible Travel has 10-17 day trips to northern Pakistan from £1,995pp excluding flights. Flights to Islamabad with Etihad from around £550._

http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2009/nov/28/50-travel-ultimate-experiences-landscapes?page=5


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla, Pakistan


----------



## misterk

mitre peak


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Changla, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Abbottabad, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

En route Abbottabad, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat by dawn as seen from Fairy Meadows


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza valley as seen from the viewpoint above the Eagle's Nest hotel. The view from here is stunning with 6- and 7000m peaks all around.


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza twilight


----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara Skardu


----------



## k2rulezz

Hindu Kush, Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Skardu Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangrila, Skardu


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangrila, Skardu


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Taken: Back from Kach Gali, behind Lake Saif Ul Maluk, Naran, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan.


----------



## k2rulezz

Mountain beside Lake Saif Ul Maluk, on the way to Kach Gali, Naran, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan.


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley during autumn


----------



## k2rulezz

Taken: Khania, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Trekking in Hindukush, an amazing experience, especially Chitral Gol National park, that's located close to Chitral town of North Western Pakistan.


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## corredor06

WOW


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Changla Gali, Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

]


----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Satpara Lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangla


----------



## k2rulezz

Karomber lake


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangrila, Skardu


----------



## k2rulezz

K2, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif


----------



## k2rulezz

Mir Ali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Paras Valley, Naran


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu, Hunza


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum range, Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Sheosar Lake


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## FazilLanka

Amazing shots...I can't wait to see these places...


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## FazilLanka

Wow! evertime you see it you go crazy....nice


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

Broad Peak


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat


----------



## k2rulezz

K2


----------



## k2rulezz

Gasherbrum II


----------



## k2rulezz

Broad Peak


----------



## k2rulezz

Gasherbrum I


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## corredor06

Immpresive.


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Pakia

misterk, some are repeat from your last postings. Mark them,once you post, soas not to repeat too much.








Kaghan valley, Northern Pakistan


----------



## misterk

oops sorry deleted


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics.....

Keep it up.....


----------



## Pakia

*Bautiful Historic Palace of Hunza*


----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai


----------



## k2rulezz

Babusar Top


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif


----------



## k2rulezz

Milky way Fairy Meadows


----------



## k2rulezz

Shangrila


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## warden987

The Himalayas are gorgeous.:cheers:


----------



## vinitezyrs6

Awesome pics KB! I certainly planned to make a trip to the Himalayas next month, and you have only added fuel to my excitement. 

If you have any more pics then please post them too. Much appreciated!


----------



## Antonio227

What is the safe altitude for a common man, without oxygen mask?

4000 meters?


----------



## Antonio227

EDIT

Double post.


----------



## ProudArabian

k2rulezz said:


> Milky way Fairy Meadows



this one is beautiful, it must amazing to space from the himalayas, you can see the center of galaxy in this pic:cheers:


----------



## k2rulezz

North Waziristan


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai


----------



## k2rulezz

Glacier Lake-Deosai-Burji La Trek-Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Burji La Trek-Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Trango-Urdukas-Gondogoro La Trek-Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Urdukas Camp-Gondogoro La Trek-Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Gondogoro La-Gasherbrums-Gondogoro La Trek-Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai Sunset-Borgila Trek-Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake-Deosai-Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai Plains-Borgila Trek-Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sheoshar Lake in the Deosai National Park, Baltistan, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sheoshar Lake in the Deosai National Park, Baltistan, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai National Park


----------



## k2rulezz

Last remnants of sun near Shagartan village, Skardu-Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sand dune flowing towards Karakoram Mnt range, Skardu-Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## MoreOrLess

You really need to get this book K2...










Best mountain photography I'v ever seen.


----------



## _BPS_

Antonio227 said:


> What is the safe altitude for a common man, without oxygen mask?
> 
> 4000 meters?


Depending on the person, on average its between 2000m - 3000m but if you are born & raised (lived few years atleast) in the mountains (like me), you have nothing to be worried about. People who've never been so high before may find it difficult to breathe on their first visit because they have smaller lungs and/or need many days to adjust to the lower air-pressure, and tourists often carry oxygen tanks, though they are used more commonly by mountain climbers. If its your first time visiting & if you plan to stay for over 4-7 days, it may be a good idea to carry supplemental oxygen with you.


----------



## MoreOrLess

While it can't hurt to have oxygen available should you devolp problems the average man shouldnt need it at 3000 meters. If I remember correctly 5500 meters is the point at which you can no longer acclimatize so its naturally best to limate how long you stay above that altitude.

Altitude sickness really is very hard to predict though and is often no reguarder of fitness, age or indeed previous trips to altitude.


----------



## siamu maharaj

People have ascended the Everest without oxygen. So it's within the realm of possibility. Just like deep-sea diving and acclimatising to crushing pressure.


----------



## _BPS_

True, but I doubt anyone has ever climbed the Everest without oxgyen supplements for the first time. If you are a regular climber, adapting to low pressure environments is easy. If its your first time reaching elevated heights, you won't last for more than week without an oxygen tank, unless you gradually increase elevation day-by-day. I see sick tourists every time I'm heading to my village. The symptoms are quite similar to those experienced by most passengers on an airplane when it elevates - the only difference is, the pilots can alter the internal air-pressure, so it is not prolonging.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Yeah of course. It requires a lot of practice and a gradual change. And I'm sure not everyone is capable of doing it even after such practice.


----------



## k2rulezz

Shandur Pass


----------



## k2rulezz

Passu


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro Glacier


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza on a cloudy day


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif


----------



## _BPS_

Besham


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## MoreOrLess

siamu maharaj said:


> People have ascended the Everest without oxygen. So it's within the realm of possibility. Just like deep-sea diving and acclimatising to crushing pressure.


People can of course survive above 5500 meters without oxygen but my point was that you can't ever fully acclimatize at that level. You can live at 4500 meters your entire life and suffer no ill effects, at 5500 serious decline will set in after a few weeks.


----------



## MoreOrLess

siamu maharaj said:


> People have ascended the Everest without oxygen. So it's within the realm of possibility. Just like deep-sea diving and acclimatising to crushing pressure.


People can of course survive above 5500 meters without oxygen but my point was that you can't ever fully acclimatize at that level. You can live at 4500 meters your entire life and suffer no ill effects, at 5500 serious decline will set in after a few weeks or maybe sooner.

For the vast majority of tourists not acclimatizing well is the problem rather than reaching some kind of "limate" though. Someone could go up to 3500 meters quickly not pacing there physical activity well and suffer life threatening Altitude sickness, the same person going up more slowly could reach 4500 meters with no problems at all.


----------



## k2rulezz

Spring, Hunza Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Autumn, Hunza Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Khalti Lake, Ghizar, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

River Swat, Kalam, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Kalam


----------



## yousername

breathtaking photos k2rulezz


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## edubejar

I too didn't know Pakistan could look like that. It looks so virgin clean and vegetated. I guess I too imagined it more like images I've seen of Afghanistan. If someone said it was somewhere in North America like Canada or the state of Montana or somewhere in Europe near the Alps or Pyrenees I would have believed it.


----------



## misterk

edubejar said:


> I too didn't know Pakistan could look like that. It looks so virgin clean and vegetated. I guess I too imagined it more like images I've seen of Afghanistan. If someone said it was somewhere in North America like Canada or the state of Montana or somewhere in Europe near the Alps or Pyrenees I would have believed it.


just goes to show the propoganda outsiders have been fed about pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## FazilLanka

edubejar said:


> I too didn't know Pakistan could look like that. It looks so virgin clean and vegetated. I guess I too imagined it more like images I've seen of Afghanistan. If someone said it was somewhere in North America like Canada or the state of Montana or somewhere in Europe near the Alps or Pyrenees I would have believed it.


I too thought the same. In fact, it looks like Switzerland.


----------



## Langur

MoreOrLess said:


> You really need to get this book K2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best mountain photography I'v ever seen.


It is a superb book. I paid an obscene amount of money to get one of the last copies in perfect new condition.


----------



## k2rulezz

Masherbrum


----------



## k2rulezz

Nubra Valley


----------



## k2rulezz

Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## k2rulezz

AJK


----------



## k2rulezz

East view from Paya Meadows at Sunset, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Trekking through the mountains of Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Merge of seven vertical shots at the bank of Borit Lake, Gojal Area, Upper Hunza, Northern Areas of Pakistan.


----------



## k2rulezz

From Paye Meadows a view of Kewai, Sharan & Musa Mat, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## MoreOrLess

Langur said:


> It is a superb book. I paid an obscene amount of money to get one of the last copies in perfect new condition.


I picked it up in Kathmandu(Pilgrims books = best mountain photography bookshop in the world) for £30, kicking myself now that I didnt buy his Nepal Himalaya book aswell but that was £60 and sealed, sadly nobody in the west seems to stock it anymore.


----------



## k2rulezz

Taken: Meadow of Paye, Kaghan Valley, NWFP, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Taken: Somewhere in Mansehra, NWFP, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Taken: Driving through Upper Kaghan Valley, Between Burawai & Jalkhad, Pakistan.


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley, NWFP, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Indus River in District Kohistan, Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Langur

MoreOrLess said:


> I picked it up in Kathmandu(Pilgrims books = best mountain photography bookshop in the world) for £30, kicking myself now that I didnt buy his Nepal Himalaya book aswell but that was £60 and sealed, sadly nobody in the west seems to stock it anymore.


These guys do:
http://www.chesslerbooks.com/item/476-nepal-himalaya-shiro-shirahata-1983-1st-edition.asp


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## MoreOrLess

Langur said:


> These guys do:
> http://www.chesslerbooks.com/item/476-nepal-himalaya-shiro-shirahata-1983-1st-edition.asp


As much as I love a good photography book thats way overpriced at $175, I'v been considering picking up a second hand copy on amazon though.

Over the Himalaya by Koichiro Ohmori is the best Nepal book I'v got my hand on so far, normally I'm not much of a fan of aerial photography but he really payed attension to the lighting and composition in a way most don't.


----------



## Langur

I've seen that book, but there are other volumes of aerial mountain photography that I far prefer, notably these:
1) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alps-Birds-eye-View-Janez-Bizjak/dp/9616111191
2) http://203.86.194.7/Images/craigPotton/6003.jpg


----------



## MoreOrLess

I was tempted by that Potten Book in New Zealand but I went with Andris Apse's Light and Landscape instead. As I said I'v never been a massive fan aerial photography, there are some pretty good books and the odd great pciture but to me its become a bit of a gimmick recently(along with panoramic releases) and just doesnt allow for the same time/effort put into capturing composition, lighting and atmospheric condictions that ground based stuff does.

One other book I'd recommend that I piced up a recently is...










Actually doesnt have as much variety in lighting as you'd normally expect but the composition really focuses on the landscape which often looks like something from another planet. Good enough that it convinced me to take a trip to the Colorado Plateau in afew weeks.


----------



## misterk




----------



## Assurbanipal

Amazing! 
I *have to* visit this stunning place!


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Mojojojo.

^^ vry vry nice pic


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## hakz2007

^^breathtaking views. Is Afghanistan bordering these mountain ranges?


----------



## ProudArabian

^ i think china is actually


----------



## hakz2007

^^I see. Thanks.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY

hakz2007 said:


> ^^breathtaking views. Is Afghanistan bordering these mountain ranges?


afghanistan is towards the west. not too far tho.. china is towards the north and indian kashmir is towards the east.. china is the nearest country to karakoram range, afghanistan is the nearest country to hindu kush range and india is the nearest country to the himalayan range.. hope that answers your question..


----------



## hakz2007

^^Thanks to you too, A-Town :cheers:


----------



## misterk




----------



## A-TOWN BOY

hakz2007 said:


> ^^Thanks to you too, A-Town :cheers:


you are welcome..:cheers:


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## HOoria

*Nanga Parbat*


----------



## HOoria

*Astore








*


----------



## HOoria

*River Indus - Kohistan*


----------



## misterk

]


----------



## misterk




----------



## HOoria




----------



## HOoria

*Laila Peak








*










Laila Peak is one of the most beautiful mountains of the world. Its North West face has a slope of 45 degrees in more than 1500 vertical meters.
It has been climbed at least once but no record of its ascents has been maintained. According to the local people in Hushe, the Laila peak has been climbed only twice, a total of only seven people have summited.
On the way from Ali Camp (5000m) by Gondogoro La pass (5650m) toShe-Sho Camp (4000m), Karakoram, Pakistan


----------



## fan221

India may be, but unlikely Pakistan . . .


----------



## HOoria

*Malubiting_Group_and_Spantik








*


----------



## HOoria

*Mani_Peak_North_6684








*


----------



## HOoria

*Marble_Peak_6238_A








*


----------



## HOoria

*Latok_2_Peak_7108_7151_SW











Latok_2_Peak_7108_Latok_1_Peak_7151








*


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Shigar Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saif-ul Muluk, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sudhan Gali, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sharda Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Gorakh Hill, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

AJK, pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

AJK, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

AJK, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

AJK, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

AJK, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Rakaposhi, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudipatsar, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudipat, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Quetta, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Early morning rays @ Murree, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lulusar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudipatsar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Rush Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Mitre Peak, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lalazar, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Paye, Shogran, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Banjosa Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Banjosa Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Jheel Saiful Malook, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lulusar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Shandur Tent City, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Gilgit ricefields, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Shandur Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Shandur Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Shandur Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Phander Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Phander Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Shandur Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Thandoi Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Chitta Khatta Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Tao Butt, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Neelum Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Jandar Seri, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Kel Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Arang Kel, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Kel Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Tao Butt, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sharda Bridge, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Tao Butt, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Tao Butt, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Neelum Village, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Tao Butt, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Neelum River, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Neelum River, Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

very nice....:applause:


----------



## soumodeep

k2rulezz said:


> Nubra Valley


dude nubra valley is in India!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nubra_valley

you posted this on page 35, post number 690 and also post number 1006, and 1506


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

soumodeep said:


> dude nubra valley is in India!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nubra_valley
> 
> you posted this on page 35, post number 690 and also post number 1006, and 1506


Wow, good to know an Indian too is watching this thread! :lol: Out of all the images this guy comes up one image. Get a life dude...


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudi Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudi Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Shandur, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Dal Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Karomber Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Skardu, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

A meander of the glacial river @ Baltoro , Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro Glacier from the top of Gasherbrum II (26361 ft) @ Karakorum region of Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

A view from the top of GII to Chogolisa (25147 ft) in Karakorum region of Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

A glacial river at Baltoro @ approx. 13000 ft with Gasherbrum IV in the background


----------



## k2rulezz

A peak above Lagoon, Glacier Baltoro approx. @ 15700 ft in the Karakorum region of Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Baltoro Glacier from the top of Gasherbrum II @ 8035 metres in the Karakorum region of Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

En route K2, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Gasherbrum, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Laila Peak, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Jalkhad Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sharan view of Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Meadows of Paya, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Upper Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Dudi Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Upper Karimabad, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Meadows of Paya, Kaghan Valley, NWFP, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Paya Meadows, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Malika Parbat, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Ratti Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saiful Muluk, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saiful Muluk, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saiful Muluk, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saiful Muluk, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saiful Muluk, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saiful Muluk, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Saiful Muluk, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sheosar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Naltar Lake, Gilgit, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Wildlife of Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Wildlife of Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Upper Kachura lake, Skardu, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Deosai, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Lake Kachura, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley, NWFP, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Kaghan Valley, NWFP, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Hunza Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Dassu, Pakistan


----------



## saquibk

k2rulezz said:


> Dudi Lake, Pakistan


Looks like Pakistani flag is wrapped on the hill


----------



## k2rulezz

River Banks of Kunhar, Upper Kagan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Glacier Lake, Deosai-Burji La, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Upper Kachura Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Rama Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

K6, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Sheosar Lake, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Zhob River in Northern Balochistan, Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Paya Meadows, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Broad Peak, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Concordia, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakoram (or Karakorum) is a large mountain range spanning the borders between Pakistan and China, located in the regions of Gilgit-Baltistan (Pakistan) and Xinjiang region (China). It is one of the Greater Ranges of Asia, a part of the greater Himalaya while north of the actual Himalaya Range.

The Karakoram is home to the highest concentration of peaks over five miles in height to be found anywhere on earth, including K2, the second highest peak of the world (8,611 m/28,251 ft). K2 is just 237 m (778 ft) lower than the 8,848 m (29,029 ft) tall Mount Everest.

The range is about 500 km (311 mi) in length, and is the most heavily glaciated part of the world outside of the polar regions. The Biafo Glacier at 63 km rank as the world's second and third longest glaciers outside the polar regions.

The Karakoram is bounded on the northeast by the edge of the Tibetan Plateau, and on the north by the Pamir Mountains. The southern boundary of the Karakoram is formed, west to east, by the Gilgit, Indus, and Shyok Rivers, which separate the range from the northwestern end of the Himalaya range proper as these rivers converge southwestward towards the plains of Pakistan.

Due to its altitude and ruggedness, the Karakoram is much less inhabited than parts of the Himalayas further east. European explorers first visited early in the 19th century, followed by British surveyors starting in 1856.

The Muztagh Pass was crossed in 1887 by the expedition of Colonel Francis Younghusband and the valleys above the Hunza River were explored by General Sir George K. Cockerill in 1892. Explorations in the 1910s and 1920s established most of the geography of the region.

The Notable Peaks of the Karakoram are:

* K2 (Godwin Austen) (8,611 m)
* Gasherbrum I (8,068 m)
* Broad Peak (Phalchen Kangri) (8,047 m)
* Gasherbrum II (8,035 m)
* Gasherbrum III (7,952 m)
* Gasherbrum IV (7,925 m)
* Distaghil Sar (7,885 m)
* Kunyang Chhish (7,852 m)
* Masherbrum I (7,821 m)
* Batura I (7,795 m)
* Rakaposhi (7,788 m)
* Batura II (7,762 m)
* Kanjut Sar (7,760 m)
* Saltoro Kangri (7,742 m)
* Batura III (7,729 m)
* Saser Kangri (7,672 m)
* Chogolisa (7,665m)
* Haramosh Peak (7,397 m)
* Baintha Brakk (7,285 m)
* Muztagh Tower (7,273 m)

The majority of the highest peaks are in the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan. Baltistan has more than 100 mountain peaks exceeding 6,100 metres (20,000 ft) height from sea level.


----------



## k2rulezz

Nanga Parbat Southside, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Paye, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Gasherbrum V, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Full moon over Baltoro Kangri in Concordia, Karakoram Range, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

As seen, Chogolisa (7.654 mts) and Gasherbrum V (7.129 mts), Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

On the way from Ali Camp (5000m) by Gondogoro La pass (5650m) to She-Sho Camp (4000m), Karakoram, Pakistan










Uli Biaho Tower, Trango Towers and Baltoro Cathedrals, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Karakorum, Pakistan


----------



## misterk




----------



## El_Greco

Fantastic.


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Night Hawk

Beech forests.


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## k2rulezz

Chitral, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Ayun, Chitral, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Ayun, Chitral, Pakistan


----------



## k2rulezz

Shigar Valley, Pakistan


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## misterk




----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## shaman4ik

I like travel. But I don't use my debit card in all country...because it, I need have a card, which solve this problem, give me confidence in security my money and I want that using card will be easy, comfortable and practical! I find it) Debit cards for travel is the best way for calm and tranquil rest =)


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

by usman bukhari










http://www.flickriver.com/photos/tags/babusar/interesting/


----------



## misterk

by atif saeed










http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/with/5003961824/


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

by fareed gujjar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/picfareed/3103592223/


----------



## sidney_jec

are all of these from the Kashmir region? (am guessing they are)


----------



## cntower

Gilgit-Baltistan, Khyber-Pakthunkhwa and Azad Kashmir to be exact.


----------



## misterk

by fareed gujjar


----------



## sidney_jec

cntower said:


> Gilgit-Baltistan, Khyber-Pakthunkhwa and Azad Kashmir to be exact.


lol you had to use the word Azaad Kashmir.
anyways any idea if we Indians are allowed in that region?


----------



## brightside.

Azad Kashmir is the formal name of the region, it has its own Prime Minister. Indian civilians are probably allowed, but probably closely monitored if they go there. Not that they aren't closely monitored elsewhere, but extra monitoring if you get what I mean. Probably would be the same if a **** went to Indian controlled Kashmir.


----------



## sidney_jec

so we can see all the beauty that lies there. yay :banana:


----------



## Antonio227

^^

And an Argentine?


----------



## misterk




----------



## Linguine

misterk said:


> by fareed gujjar
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/picfareed/3103592223/




breathtakingly beautiful......:applause:.applause:


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## marcopolo123

wow. the landscape is fabulous. The closest i have come that side is till Ladakh! Hope to see all this some day


----------



## misterk




----------



## _BPS_

*Neelum Valley*


----------



## greyskye

Great shot those red roofs look sweet....


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and magnificent Himalayas :cheers:


----------



## zorro28

^^ Enjoy the beauty of nature friend christos!


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Antonio227

As always, beautiful.


----------



## zorro28

^^ Thanks antonio!


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## misterk




----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## misterk




----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## PurePaki

jame123 said:


> My God, that is beautiful! Keep up the good work, nice to see how beautiful India's brother is.


lolzz


----------



## misterk




----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## zorro28

removed


----------



## misterk

Silent Motion by R a S h I d, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Upper kachura lake, skardu "Pakistan" by alriyami, on Flickr


Shangri-la resort, Skardu "pakistan" by alriyami, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Rakaposhi peak at background of Hunza valley,Pakistan by alriyami, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Khukkush Lake by High Blue!, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Dance Of Nature At Lulusar Lake by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Rush Lake (Highest Lake of Pakistan) by Tanwir Jogi ( www.thetrekkerz.com ), on Flickr


----------



## misterk

جلوہ گل ذوق تماشا by [email protected] (Catching up ), on Flickr


Enchantment  by [email protected] (Catching up ), on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Rakaposhi by Asif Saeed [ BACK FROM PIR HASSIMAR], on Flickr


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

"It is the soul that sees" by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr


----------



## misterk

006 by IBRAHIM JAVED, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

breathtaking scenery...:cheers2:


----------



## misterk

Toli Pir(dist poonch) by easiddiqui, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Untitled by reza gilani, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

خواب مرتے نہیں ۔ by KR-Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Ploughing in Shoogran ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Phander Lake by Adrian J. Permal, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Shounter Valley... by uMa|r, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Light & Shadows by SMBukhari, on Flickr


Ladyfinger Peak by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Haramosh Valley by Asif Saeed [300,000 Views], on Flickr


----------



## misterk

matiltan valley,swat pakistan by iftikhar alvi alvi, on Flickr


matiltan valley by iftikhar alvi alvi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Sheosar Lake... (the blind lake) by Waqas Ahmed 007, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Karombar Lake, North Pakistan by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

Sky with rainbow by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


Rocky ridges of Hindun kush, Chitral by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Murree Hills by Karrar Haidri, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Ayun by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Dawn over high passes by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


Shandoor lake 3800 m by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Bonjour Hindukush by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Shine by Shehzaad Maroof Khan, on Flickr


----------



## v8_

amazing shots


----------



## misterk

by johana assarson

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johanassarsson/


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ WElcome back!


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## Peregrin Tuk

^^ misterk you post here 1 time per year :lol:

nice update


----------



## A-TOWN BOY

hey mistrek, you need to post more often. i miss your posts.


----------



## misterk

Hi thank you yes i will try post a bit more often 

Wonderland! by Amer Raja, on Flickr


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really amazing, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## misterk

Morning Charm... by Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

Upper Kachura Lake by Adeel Shaikh, on Flickr

Shyok River by Adeel Shaikh, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Fairy Meadows by Muhammad Athar Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

A Nature Gifted Mirror by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr

Phandar Valley - Wonder Valley by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr

Khalti Lake by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Its beautiful!


----------



## misterk




----------



## ReginaMills

Hi. Do you have any interest in visiting historical places and heritage sites?
I'm going to visit Lahore and some other cities in Pakistan in September/ October 2016. You can be with me.
Lahore is a historical city known for it's cultural richness and mughal architecture. The city has more than 60 historic and architectural places including tombs, mosques, museums, temples, churches, monuments and food streets. The Lahore Fort is one of the largest forts in South Asia. Moreover, the Walled City has hundreds of houses built during Mughal, Sikh and Colonial era. The city of Lahore stands equally with Athens, Rome, Istanbul, Vienna, Barcelona, Milan, Isfahan, Cairo, Paris, Alexanderia and Delhi as a heaven for tourists who love historical places and beautiful monuments. The city is also a good shopping destination with old bazaars, attractive markets and modern shopping malls. Lahore is city of food lovers and you can find teahouses and restaurants in all parts of the city. Turkish, Indian, Pakistani, Persian, Chinese and Italian Cuisine are famous among the people of Lahore.
A trip to Islamabad is also planned.
You can contact if you want to be there.
contact [email protected]
Facebook.com/muhammad.mohsinfarooq


----------



## misterk




----------



## bartboy

misterk said:


> Morning Charm... by Atif Saeed, on Flickr


Unreal beauty!


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

Being there once again... by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr

Swat Valley 1 by YuHiB InCreDiBLe, on Flickr

1203 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Dreamland (Hunza Valley, Pakistan) by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Rainbow Lake by Asad Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

the sheer range of colors by Asad Sheikh, on Flickr

Untitled by Asad Sheikh, on Flickr

Passu Cathedral by Asad Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Rainbow Lake by Amer Raja, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Refurbishing my soul by Amer Raja, on Flickr

Karimabad Village - Upper Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan. This is the most beautiful part of Neelum Valley and these villages with classic Kashmiri houses are a treat to watch. The drive between Kel and Taobutt is Awesome. http://www.face by junaidrao, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Sadparra lake by Imran Schah, on Flickr

Saif-ul-Malook by Usman Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Let There Be Sunshine by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr

Frozen Lake by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr

Serenity ! by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Enchanted by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr

Rama Meadows by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Calling ... by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr

Snowland ! by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr

Shangrila In Autumn by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Beautiful Pakistan by Amer Raja, on Flickr

Rainbow Lake by Asad Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Shigar1 by Ecks Bartlebooth, on Flickr

The best dreams happen when you are awake (anonymous) ... Babusar Pass, Kaghan- Pakistan by Lubna Javaid, on Flickr

Abbottabad by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr
Winterscape by mujtaba ezaz, on Flickr

Lovely Evening @ Kutton AJK Pakistan by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr

Saji Kot water fall by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr

Arang Kel, Neelum Valley Kashmir Pakistan by W A R P D R I V E, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Dekha aik khwab to yeh Silsilay huway - Door tak nigahoun main hain gul khilay huway by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr

Falak Ser in Ushu Valley by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flick


----------



## misterk

Pani ko choo rahi ho jhuk jhuk k Gul ki Tehni - by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr

Queen of the Mountains by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Kel, Neelam Valley, Azad Kashmir. (Photo by Mazhar Nazir) by haroonzia_zia, on Flickr

Rakaposhi by Naveed Chaudhry (new bird), on Flickr


----------



## misterk

MOUNTAINS by Boaz, on Flickr

Camping for Polo Festival by Asim Nisar Bajwa, on Flickr

SAKARDU VALLEY by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Autumn Night.. by Atif Saeed, on Flickr

Satpara2... by Atif Saeed, on Flickr

Cold Morning.. by Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

DSC01188 by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr

DSC01246 by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Travelling by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr

Cathederal Mountain and Blue Waters by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Karimabad Hunza by haroonzia_zia, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Lalazaar! by hamidijaz, on Flickr

Lake Saif ul Malook, The Beauty!!! by hamidijaz, on Flickr

Look Up by hamidijaz, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac

Very nice pictures. Mountains are amazing! :drool:


----------



## misterk

1365 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr

the shinning star with Makra peak by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## misterk

panorama MIRPUR ranges Abbottabad by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr

panorama MIRPUR ranges Abbottabad by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr

next target....TOWARDS LAKES OF SATSIRI MALA by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr

next target....TOWARDS LAKES OF SATSIRI MALA by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## misterk

A view of Teru, Ghizar, North Pakistan by Imran Schah, on Flickr

Across Biafo Glacier by Pichaya V. (Zolashine), on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Ladyfinger Peak (6000 m.) by Pichaya V. (Zolashine), on Flickr

Sunset in Chiffron by Pichaya V. (Zolashine), on Flickr


----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk




----------



## misterk

IMG_4291 by Matt Saunders, on Flickr

Nanga Parbat South Side by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk

Shyok River, Skardu by Adeel Shaikh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos about Himalayas! :cheers:


----------



## KB

Pakistan Nanga Parbat by Christian Lang, on Flickr

 
Cold Desert in Autumn by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr


----------



## KB

End of Batura Glacier GB Pakistan by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr


Altit Fort by Sunrider007, on Flickr


----------



## KB

C3 (6272 m) by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr
Spantik Expedition (7027 m), Pakistan


Untouched mountain by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr
Spantik Expedition (7027 m), Pakistan


----------



## KB

Khalti Lake, Gupis, Ghizer by Muhammad Afzal, on Flickr


Attabad Lake by Sunrider007, on Flickr


Hussaini Bridge Gojal: Hunza one of the longest pedestrial bridge in the world by Muhammad Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## aasifch

magnificent, beauty of my dhartiii


----------



## bartboy

^^ Simply amazing photography!


----------



## KB

_DSC2727.jpg by Jakub Brzeczkowski, on Flickr
Hindukush mountains, Pakistan


Lake by Aafaq Mahsud, on Flickr
Kandol Lake


Evening Falls Kumrat Forest, KPK, Pakistan by Ali Asghar, on Flickr


----------

